# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Dave Smith / Part of the Problem

## A Son of Liberty

I'll endeavor to post each episode of Dave Smith's, Part of the Problem podcast here, going forward.  Feel free to discuss/opine.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I'll endeavor to post each episode of Dave Smith's, Part of the Problem podcast here, going forward.  Feel free to discuss/opine.


I'll endeavor to supplement your endeavor with any episodes of "YOUR WELCOME" in which Dave Smith is the guest.

Because Michael Malice.

*Dave Smith - In The House 10 -  "YOUR WELCOME" Episode #122*_
Very failed comedian Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week, for a discussion on the discontent of Libertarians with how the Libertarian Party is being run, a comparison between the priorities of equality and liberty, how the LP can improve their chance to make a mark on this year's presidential race, the problem with Jo Jorgensen's campaign lifting a faulty slogan from Hillary Clinton, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...your-welcome:d



*Dave Smith - In The House 10.1 - "YOUR WELCOME" Episode #126*
_Comedian Dave Smith joins Michael again this week, for a discussion on the changes in perspective that come with bearing responsibility for a child, the importance of taking physical violence off the table as a possibility when parenting, the blossoming conspiracies surrounding Hunter Biden's laptop, who among Trump, Biden, and Justice Breyer may not survive until Election Day, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...se-10.1-your:d



*Dave Smith - In The House 10.One - "YOUR WELCOME" Episode #130*
_Comedian Dave Smith joins Michael once more this week, for a discussion on Dave's recent appearance on the Joe Rogan Experience, the Part of the Problem Facebook group being nuked, how no algorithmical filter will ever be good enough to decide what we want to see online, having retired Army Colonel Douglas Macgregor as the new Senior Advisor to the acting Secretary of Defense and the hope he brings for withdrawing from international war, what the ideal Red Pilling entails, how Joe Biden is practically a Democrat neocon, whether or not Trump will get kicked off of Twitter once he leaves office, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...-10.one-your:a



*Dave Smith - In The House 10.Two - "YOUR WELCOME" Episode #134*
_Comedian Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for another installment of Your Problem, to discuss how in 2020 the State was harder on business owners than it was on business looters, Michael's insistent and unapologetic stance against law enforcement taken on a recent episode of Tim Pool's podcast with Alex Jones, how ridiculous it is to conflate alt-right and libertarian ideologies, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...-10.two-your:7

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Excellent!  Please do!

----------


## A Son of Liberty

For those who haven't seen it, Dave's standup special, _Libertas_.

----------


## trey4sports

My absolute favorite podcast.

----------


## trey4sports

Also, watch "Kennedy" on Fox Business as she is the most libertarian talking head on Fox and she often has Dave Smith on as a panel guest.

----------


## The Northbreather



----------


## A Son of Liberty

Good stuff, thanks for posting.

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## A Son of Liberty

Every time I listen to Scott Horton I think to myself, "I should listen to more Scott Horton."

He's on fire in this episode of POTP:

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## A Son of Liberty

Ringing 2020 out in style with BOTH Dave and Micheal Malice!  

I haven't listened yet - I'm getting ready to listen right now!

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The House 10.Three - "YOUR WELCOME" Episode #136*
_Comedian Dave Smith joins Michael once more this week for a discussion on who to engage in discussion with on Twitter and debating the 'Loser Brigade', a realistic assessment on the chance of the Libertarian Party's candidate winning the Presidency, Ron Paul's courage and focus on speaking his truth instead of arguing with dissidents, the increasing disconnect and distrust between right-wingers and the Cathedral, Michael's last interview with 'Club Kid Killer Michael Alig, the fallacies that autistic Libertarians struggle with, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...hreeeee-your:e

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Thanks   @Occam's Banana!  

Dave posted an impromptu livestream last night that now appears to be unavailable for some reason I'm sure to do with thought suppression.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Thanks   @Occam's Banana!


"YOUR WELCOME"






> Dave posted an impromptu livestream last night that now appears to be unavailable for some reason I'm sure to do with thought suppression.


I think he renamed it and added a title card.

I just happen to have left the browser tab to that particular livestream open overnight (as well as another one to Michael Malice's livestream), and this is what it currently links to:

*Storming The Capitol - Part Of The Problem*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gn_NQXUsrg





> Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein bring you the latest in politics! On this emergency session of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie give their immediate reactions to the unrest in our nations capitol.

----------


## Sammy



----------


## A Son of Liberty

> 


Oh!  You beat me to it!  

Thanks  @Sammy

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## A Son of Liberty

Dave on Timcast IRL last night.  Well worth the watch.

----------


## Sammy

@A Son of Liberty Today I won

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> @A Son of Liberty Today I won


We all win when Dave vids get posted!

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## Sammy



----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## A Son of Liberty

@Sammy on the spot.

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Gamestop Insurrection - Part Of The Problem #690*
_Dave Smith brings you the latest in politics! On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave gives his take on the recent run on wallstreet by the middle class._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY4A95XMPt0

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Another great episode, but the second half is particularly important:

----------


## Sammy



----------


## Sammy



----------


## Sammy



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The House 10.Threeeee - "YOUR WELCOME" Episode #140*
_"Comedian" Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for a discussion on the ongoing hype and antics surrounding a financial "short squeeze" of GameStop stocks, how a mass of Redditors managed to win a noteworthy battle despite the game being rigged against them, how hard it is for the Left to feign an emotional reaction in favor of the hedge funds who lost big, Jake Tapper calling out Governor Cuomo for his Covid-19 victory lap, how futile it is to throw a stapler at the monster chasing you, why Ben Shapiro is the metric for blue-pilled conservatives, Rand Paul's push to abandon the impeachment against a non-sitting President, evidence that Progressivism is a religion, plus Dave's favorite speech from a very failed podcaster, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...hreeeee-your:e

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Jesse Kelly - Part Of The Problem #694*
_Dave Smith brings you the latest in politics! On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave is joined by Jesse Kelly! Jesse Kelly is Host of the nationally syndicated Jesse Kelly Show, and he joins Dave to discuss the future of politics in this now democrat dominated government, and their hopes and fears for the upcoming four years._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VnqJxPnhrA

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Enough Already: Time to End the War on Terrorism w/ Scott Horton - Part Of The Problem #696*
_Dave Smith and Scott Horton bring you the latest in politics! On this episode of Part Of The Problem Author Scott Horton joins Dave Smith to discuss his new book Enough Already: Time to End the War on Terrorism. Dave and Scott discuss the timeline of the War On Terror and the missteps The Empire has taken along the way._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwwKJSb-rr8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*They Fear Democracy - Part Of The Problem #697*
_Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein bring you the latest in politics! On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the impeachment proceedings, the hypocrisy of the left and how the steps they are taking shows their hand._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGHa3fgRVK0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Spike Cohen - Part Of The Problem #698*
_Dave Smith brings you the latest in politics! On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave speaks to libertarian vice presidential nominee Spike Cohen about the state of the libertarian party, the civil unrest over the past months and the state of media representation of the current administration._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgdgHqtcFW8

----------


## Sammy



----------


## Sammy



----------


## Occam's Banana

*It's A Rigged Game - Part Of The Problem #701*
_On This Episode Of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the Corporate Medias take on the demonstrable transfer of wealth that has taken place in this country, and we also take a look at a recent clip from Kyle Kulinski and critic his take on whether America is a meritocracy._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHgHIbuwhpA

----------


## Sammy



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Caryn Ann Harlos - Part Of The Problem #703*

_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave Smith is joined by the current secretary of executive body of the Libertarian Party to discuss the future of the party, the missteps in messaging, and the impact of the caucuses in the party.

Before entering politics, Harlos was a paralegal for twenty years, working in document management. Harlos joined the Libertarian Party and the state affiliate in Colorado in 2014. She later served as the Communications Director for the affiliate, Region 1 Representative for the LNC, Historical Preservation Committee Chair, and on the National Platform Committee for the 2018 Libertarian National Convention. She became involved in the Radical Caucus in 2016.

On 3 July 2018, at the 2018 convention, Harlos was elected as the 17th LNC Secretary with 372 votes, 56.6 percent of the delegates. The incumbent secretary, Alicia Mattson, received 36 percent of the vote.

A month after her election as Secretary, she denounced what she saw as socialists entering the party, asserting that Libertarianism is distinctly separate from both the left and the right of the political spectrum. This occurred about a year after the party had denounced a similar issue with people on the alt-right becoming interested in Libertarianism. Harlos also advocates for an anti-abortion stance within the Libertarian party.

In the July 2020 Libertarian National Convention, Harlos was re-elected as Secretary with 51% of the vote._

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c-zm1Mk6DE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*CPAC and How The Conservatives Lost Everything - Part Of The Problem #704*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave smith takes a look at the road that lead America from being led by conservative values to now being in a culture war, and how the republican party lost its base._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl-17L6Fay8

----------


## Danke

Smart guy, but he doesnt even mention SD governors speech

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Thanks for keeping up with this!

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Powerful vs The Powerless - Part Of The Problem #706*
_On This Episode Of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the Corporate Medias take on the demonstrable transfer of wealth that has taken place in this country, and we also take a look at a recent clip from Kyle Kulinski and critic his take on whether America is a meritocracy._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6brWqZuwmE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Problem With Democracy - Part Of The Problem #707*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the reasons Democracy disenfranchises the minority, and then we hear about Nancy Pelosi, and Her HR1 bill, and all the issues with it. Check it out!_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Helq9Z1T04

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The House 10.IV - "YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #145*
_"Comedian" Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for a discussion on the things we weren't taught about FDR, the issue with portraying Abraham Lincoln as a historical figure with complex ideologies, the importance of reading between the lines historically, how today's progressives conveniently turn a blind eye to events in the "before time", how conveniently the Tara Reade story about President Biden was swept under the rug, Dave's honest reaction to the Justin Amash episode and the most thought-provoking thing he said, a breakdown of the correlation versus causation of big governments and distrustful societies, plus the possible consequences or opportunities coming down the pipe for Governor Cuomo, how easily societal awareness can lead to being black-pilled, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...e-10.iv-your:4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Eric Brakey - Part Of The Problem #708*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave is joined by Eric Brakey, former chairman of the Senate Health and Human Services Committee, and Maine state director for the 2012 Ron Paul presidential campaign._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMd62M0vZ5U

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Biden Comes Out Of Hiding - Part Of The Problem #709*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss Joe Biden's recent address to the nation and break down his remarks on reopening by the summer. We also hear about the push to make all our kids woke._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8LnkRUxoHE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Pentagon Vs Tucker Carlson - Part Of The Problem #710*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the reaction by the pentagon and the Corporate Media to Tucker Carlson's opinion on the maternity uniforms and what it really means for the rest of us._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5nlHVtwkWo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*A Tale Of Three Govenors - Part Of The Problem #711*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the differing strategies to handle the Corona Virus outbreak and the effects they are having on their constituency._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s2Vd-SOjdw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*They Would Have You In Masks Forever*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the upcoming Biden tax hikes and the looming inflation, Then we take a look at CNN and how their coverage of George Bush has changed over the years. We then hear about Dr.Rand Paul and his recent bout with Anthony Fauci over the theatre of masks._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaYFQ5C2qD0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Truth About Violence and Race - Part Of The Problem #713*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the Corporate Media narrative about the violence in this country and its causes, and the problems that come with an open border policy._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06N1UQtVja4

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Joe Biden's First Press Conference - Part Of The Problem #715*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie break down Joe Biden's first press conference. We also hear about the new voter laws the Democrats are trying to push through to make sure the Republicans never win again._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMUQghRHc_4

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Freedom As A Carrot On A Stick - Part Of The Problem #718*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the recent statements made on CNN by Dr. Leana Wen about the short window to implement totalitarianism before we all go outside before everyone gets the vaccine. We also take a look at the Derek Chauvin trial._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFA0lRa0R5g

----------


## Sammy



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Woke Culture Comes For Georgia - Part of The Problem #719*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the backlash over Georgia's new voting law and how it is nothing like what the media says it is. We then take a look at Glenn Greenwald and his response to the press attacking private citizens._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOSv6GMvYY0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The House 10.IVI - "YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #149*
_Aspiring comedian Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for a discussion on the differences between telling a joke in person versus on a podcast, a recap of Michael's recent experience recording with Jordan Peterson, Dave answers some of the same questions that Michael asked Jordan, the culpability and credibility of educational institutions, how major universities are designed to funnel people into debt and keep the elites in power over the country, the privacy pitfalls of vaccine passports and their parallels to the events preceding the Holocaust, a comparison of the blue-pilled and red-pilled mind states and their takes on Libertarianism, plus how to competently express anti-war sentiments when debating war veterans, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...-10.ivi-your:6

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Reed Coverdale - Part Of The Problem #720*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave is joined by the host of the Naturalist Capitalist Podcast Reed Coverdale. Dave and Reed discuss Reed's journey into the Libertarian Party, how to forward the message and how to avoid the mistakes the party has made in the past._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlPH0fr6Gdw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Return Of Ben Burgis - Part Of The Problem #721*
_On this episode of Part OF The Problem Dave is joined by Author/Professor Ben Burgis! Dave and Ben Discuss Ben's new book Canceling Comedians While the World Burns: A Critique Of The Contemporary Left and the steps we need to take to combat bad ideas._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbHrdfBNeqk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Big Brother And The Woke Wars - Part Of The Problem #722*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the recent incident where a podcaster was confronted by police because of a statement he made criticizing AOC. We then take a look at our favorite little piggy and his blatant disregard for integrity on his recent segment on broadcasters getting the vaccine on camera._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP8WwKyoOmA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Defending The Guard w/ Dan McKnight - Part Of The Problem #723*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave is joined by Dan McKnight! Dan McKnight is a 13-year veteran of the military, including service in the United States Marine Corps, United States Army, and the Idaho Army National Guard. He served in Afghanistan from 2005 to 2007 and is founder and chairman of BringOurTroopsHome.US_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0p_MskczeY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Liberty Isn't The Issue - Part Of The Problem #424*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the recent confrontation between Jim Jordan and Anthony Fauci about the timeline of getting our liberties back. We also talk about the recent expose by Project Veritas._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rskrIJMXax0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Malice Of The State w/ Michael Malice - Part Of The Problem #725*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Malice discuss the blatant propaganda aimed at escalating racial tensions to turn attention away from the brutality of the state. We then hear about the idea of splitting up the country and how the lie of foreign invaders keeps us together._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrS1zpZ8Kfo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Derek Chauvin Verdict - Part Of The Problem #726*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave gives us an update on the announcement he made during on his recent appearance on The Joe Rogan Experience, and then Dave and Robbie take a look at the Derek Chauvin guilty verdict and what that means for the future of policing. We also hear about the new anti-riot laws in Florida._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1BNJwbCKRw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*From A Republic To An Empire - Part Of The Problem #727*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie talk discuss the narrative around climate control and how the modern environmentalist culture is anti -human. Then Dave and Robbie talk about how Big Government takes steps to control you._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXgZeh-NdM0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Everyone Should Get Vaccinated - Part Of The Problem #728*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie Discuss the backlash of his recent appearance on The Joe Rogan Experience._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT0PpnW1_DE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*This Is Insanity - Part Of The Problem #729*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the most recent comments by Anthony Fauci, The media gushing over Cuomo while he was killing people in nursing homes, and the new plan to pull out troops from Afganistan, and Dave and Robbie look at Biden's address to the country._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YKRRNd_9hg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The White House - "YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #153*

_http://maliceforPressSecretary.com​

"Comedian" Dave Smith joins Michael once more this week for a discussion on what to do when you've shot a venomous snake in your boat, Dave toying with the idea of running for the Libertarian Party nomination, where he would deport Luis J. Gomez to if elected, Michael's inevitable move out of New York and into "Williamsburg West", how the mainstream media would smear Dave if he ran for office, Michael's specific price and conditions to be Dave's campaign spokesperson, how to efficiently smack down anti-Libertarian arguments, the abundance of failures and atrocities committed by our government including the manmade humanitarian crises called war, Michael's favorite smear campaign ad published by Ron Paul, plus what happened to all the Ron Paul supporters, and so much more!_

https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...e-house-your:e


*Malice For Press Secretary*

I’ve agreed to be the official mouthpiece of the Dave Smith for President campaign at a rate of either 1BTC or 15ETH per month

I will hodl all the funds until the 2024 election, except if I use some to buy a new home in Austin

For full visibility, the wallets are here:

BTC: 3C9m9GnrU8XXsrnYGHGCqzZVHbtgzakns3

ETH: 0xF4F10cD27F1018916Ed8914D8199D1Df35aB2DE9

Currently funding: Oct 2024-Nov 2024

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The State Of The LP w/ Michael Heise - Part Of The Problem #730*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave Smith is joined by Mises Caucus founder Michael Heise to discuss the state of the Libertarian Party and what you can do to help the cause!_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gLowuJXaYc

----------


## TheTexan

> *The State Of The LP w/ Michael Heise - Part Of The Problem #730*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave Smith is joined by Mises Caucus founder Michael Heise to discuss the state of the Libertarian Party and what you can do to help the cause!_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gLowuJXaYc


All these debates about abortion, open borders, is a waste of time.  Whatever your position is on abortion or open borders - its a valid and legitimate position.

The only position that matters is secession.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The CIA Goes Woke - Part Of The Problem #731*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the CIA's new recruitment video and they comment on the blatant woke propaganda in it._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBhdVvFXLic

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economy Is Trash - Part Of The Problem #732*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the issues of unemployment benefits being too lucrative to go back to work, and the issues that will stem from that._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttgeWSU06vY

----------


## TheTexan

> *The Economy Is Trash - Part Of The Problem #732*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the issues of unemployment benefits being too lucrative to go back to work, and the issues that will stem from that._
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttgeWSU06vY


The economy is a house of cards, it's coming down soon.  Possibly starting tomorrow when the new CPI numbers come out.

----------


## PAF

> The economy is a house of cards, it's coming down soon.  Possibly starting tomorrow when the new CPI numbers come out.


The ultra-wealthy couldn’t care less about the economy, QE or other, in fact, that is part of the plan.

“You will own nothing.” Klaus said.

“You will be happy.”, he continued. Knowing that most people in the world will take free printed handouts, until the earth is thinned of most of the population.

At that point, people will succumb to taking any job tptb left for them, just to put food on the table and feel good about working.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Magnus Panvidya - Part Of The Problem #733*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave talks to, Unity Coalition Advocate, radical decentralist, Anarchist, and Boogaloo Boi, Magnus Panvidya, to discuss the movement and its motivations and tactics._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IpY4qkpmkQ

----------


## Sammy



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Joshua Smith - Part Of The Problem #734*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave is joined by Joshua Smith host of the Break The Cycle Podcast to discuss the lockdowns, the liberty movement, and so much more. Check it out!_ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNA0h39sknM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Science Has Changed [Part of the Problem #735]*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the end of the mask mandates, the response from the Corporate Media, and the possible problems that could come from the backlash._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEBH93SZ2J4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Biggest White Pill w/ Michael Malice [Part of the Problem #736]*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave Smith talks to Michael Malice about his new book, The Anarchist Handbook! Michael Malice discusses his goals for the book, his recent discussion with Lex Friedman and Yaron Brook, and the nature of morality in politics.

Find The Anarchist Handbook here: https://www.amazon.com/Anarchist-Han.../dp/B095DVF8FJ_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxBl_Ig36yA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*They Knew The Whole Time - Part Of The Problem #737*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the recent hearing with Dr. Rand Paul and Anthony Fauci, where Fauci was caught lying about funding the lab in Wuhan._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_TyyBxjRMY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Libertarian Take On China - Part Of The Problem #738*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie give their take on John Cena apologizing to China over calling Taiwan a nation, the folly of speaking about war with China, and Dave gives us his take on how the American Empire should move forward._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBCyNtw6Skc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Modern Apartheid w/ Scott Horton - Part Of The Problem #739*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Scott talk about the conflict in Gaza, the apartheid state that Israel created in Palestine, and the way the aggression against the Palestinian people is justified by the Israeli government._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKl7SRaxihY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The White House 1.1 - "YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #157*
_"Comedian" Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for a discussion on the importance of centralizing an argument against systemic evils, a brief comparison between Friedman and Rothbard, what it takes to get a standing ovation out of Rothbard, what the "inefficiency" of the State actually means in practice, the difference between silencing speech and banning specific school curriculums, the dangers of teaching critical race theory to children, the abundance of logical fallacies being thrown around on Twitter, plus Michael's astonishment at the recent enigmatic success of The Anarchist Handbook and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...use-1.1-your:d

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Fauci Email Dump - Part Of The Problem #740*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the massive email leak that came from the recent freedom of information act._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1ZtmEfCK8g

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Rise Of Big Tech Censorship - Part Of The Problem #741*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the recent revelation that the Covid - 19 virus was made in the Wuhan Lab, Then we hear about the big tech censoring opinions that are now held as true._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DooqbQXMbF8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The State Of Comedy - Part Of The Problem #742*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the state of the comedy community and then we take a look at journalism and how it has been perverted into propaganda_ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSxBjqRYd7g

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Shane Hazel - Part Of The Problem #743*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave Smith is Joined by politican and host of the Radical podcast, Shane Hazel! Shane Hazel ran for election to the U.S. Senate to represent Georgia. He lost in the general election on November 3, 2020. Hazel completed Ballotpedia's Candidate Connection survey in 2020. Click here to read the survey answers. Hazel was a 2018 Republican candidate who sought election to the U.S. House to represent the 7th Congressional District of Georgia._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-nC_SGDKS8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dr. Truth Science - Part Of The Problem #744*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at Anthony Fauci and his response to criticism from the public and media. We also take a look at the idea that America is synonymous with whiteness and racism, and how that is a very vague and unproven assertion._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsvio4NMV_8

----------


## osan

> I'll endeavor to post each episode of Dave Smith's, Part of the Problem podcast here, going forward.  Feel free to discuss/opine.


Marked "private", no canny watchy.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Marked "private", no canny watchy.


Only the 15 most recent episodes are kept available on YouTube.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The New Hampshire LP Debacle w/ Michael Heise - Part Of The Problem #745*
_Dave Smith and Michael Heise, founder of the Libertarian Party Mises Caucus, bring you the latest in politics! On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Michael Heise discuss the state of the LP and the drama that came out of New Hampshire recently._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAhVKi-OxX0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Most Important Person - Part Of The Problem #746*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at how the narrative has changed from the lab leak narrative is racist to the widely accepted view in the public eye._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVWX53XyVRU

----------


## osan

> Only the 15 most recent episodes are kept available on YouTube.


Hey, where's you banana icon?

I am disapprove.

----------


## TheTexan

> Hey, where's you banana icon?
> 
> I am disapprove.


Apparently he thinks the "Mises caucus" is more important than a banana.

I of course, strongly disagree.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Only the 15 most recent episodes are kept available on YouTube.


Interesting. I wonder why?

Surprised they are not posted on Rumble or some other platform.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Corruption And Propaganda - Part Of The Problem #747*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the tumult going on in the LP, Major issues with our monetary policy and the only way to fix it. Finally we also take a look at CRT and the dangers and damages it has and will cause._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oi0GZj0nt5k

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Apparently he thinks the "Mises caucus" is more important than a banana.
> 
> I of course, strongly disagree.


Objection! Assumes facts not in evidence.

Ludwig von Mises and his namesakes play second banana to nothing and no one (not even that $#@! Occam).




> Interesting. I wonder why?
> 
> Surprised they are not posted on Rumble or some other platform.


The distributor for Dave's podcast is a subscription service.

If you subscribe, you get access to all the archived episodes. Otherwise, it's just the fifteen most recent ones.

The same goes for episodes of Michael Malice's "YOUR WELCOME" (he uses the same distributor as Dave).

I know there are publicly available archives of audio files for all the episodes of Dave's podcast.

But I don't know if they're officially sanctioned or not.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*His Own Man - Part Of The Problem #748*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at a recent segment from our favorite little piggy, Brian Stelter, and how the tactics he and the rest of the corporate media use to distract and misinform._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey9JarHL5qQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Live From Porc-Fest w/ Peter Quinones and Angela McArdle - Part Of The Problem #749*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie come from you live from Porc-Fest with special guest Peter Quinones and Angela McArdle!_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uglH7uWspuI

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Delta Variant and Endless Wars - Part Of The Problem #750*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the narrative around the Delta variant, Joe Biden's recent attacks in Syria, and The Left distancing themselves from CRT._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW0gc01bkDY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Tucker Vs. The NSA - Part Of The Problem #751*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the recent release of Bill Cosby, then we take a look at Tucker Carlson and his crusade against the Deep State._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WowG_W8d08

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The White House 1.2 - "YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #161*
_"Comedian" Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for a discussion on his recent and overwhelmingly positive attendance of PorcFest, the inevitable apology tour that will occur if Michael or Dave gain control of the LP Twitter account, the trope going around that Dave is a cancer on the party, whether or not he will make the LP an inhospitable environment for some people, why it's more valuable to stick to your principles than to popular opinions, a professor who went viral for claiming that Stalin was a good listener, Dave's recent conversation with founder of the Libertarian Party Mises Caucus, Michael Heise, wokeism's incredible infection rate and how the LP is about to be de-wokified, Michael's preference for a particular brand of sadism, plus an important lesson about hubris, a quote from RuPaul, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...use-1.2-your:f

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Extremists - Part Of The Problem #752*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the circular logic of accusing someone of being an extremist on the internet, the recent crime wave that has hit almost every major city, and then Dave and Robbie discuss the priorities of the powers that be in the public sphere._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzcMR9Ipon8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Happy Birthday America - Part Of The Problem #753*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at all the things that make America great, The things that people love and the reasons why people have such an objection to the idea of America._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcfig87AzjY

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein bring you the latest in politics! On this episode of Part Of The Problem we take a look at Dave's recent appearance on Kennedy and the quite spirited argument he had with a fellow panelist about Sha'carri Richardson and the war on drugs. We then hear about the steps Joe Biden has taken to forward the war on drugs.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Who Gets The Money - Part Of The Problem #755*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the corporate welfare state and how the excessive money printing will effect regular citizens. Then we take a look at the NSA vs Tucker Carlson drama and the Corporate Media response against Tucker._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSWC6gb0D7U

----------


## Sammy



----------


## Occam's Banana

*The State Of The Regime - Part Of The Problem #757*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave takes a look at the state of the covid vaccine regime, and how they have been using all their emotional ammo against the American people with little success._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XwE_wtrEGI

----------


## acptulsa

Seventeen months?

Six months.  It just feels like 17.

Edit:  Oh, he's not saying Biden Regime.  He's saying Covid Regime.  That's accurate.

----------


## TheTexan

> *The State Of The Regime - Part Of The Problem #757*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave takes a look at the state of the covid vaccine regime, and how they have been using all their emotional ammo against the American people with little success._
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XwE_wtrEGI


Good point - A bit over half of the US is unvaccinated, meaning a bit over half of the US has rejected the mainstream narrative

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Who Decides The Truth - Part Of The Problem #758*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave And Robbie take a look at the massive measures taken in France to stem covid fears, Brian Stelter getting called out on his own show, and the recent revelation that Big Tech is working directly with the Biden administration._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmqXdKTbR_k

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Leading Anarchist w/ Michael Malice - Part Of The Problem #759*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Malice discuss their hope for the future in a world that seems to be spiraling, the coming societal breaking point, and Michael tells us about one of his first red pilled moments, Check it out!_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6rGsyV_wv8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Babbling Biden Blunders - Part Of The Problem #760*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave And Robbie take a look at Joe Biden's recent CNN town hall, the ratings, the reaction, and we take a look at the best and most viral moments demonstrating Joe Biden's slipping grasp on his mental faculties._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5SvlHsKCZw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Not Slowing The Spread - Part Of The Problem #761*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave And Robbie take a look at the recent information the seems to show lack of effectiveness of the vaccine, the pressure from the state to get it, and the problem with having an unbending philosophy._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL64PmhO9YI

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Rules Keep Changing - Part Of The Problem #762*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the conflicting narratives about the pandemic. We hear from Alan Dershowitz and his take on the rights of individuals to travel, and we ask the question, Why aren't we doing the correct studies on the vaccine effectiveness._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRBc2cRU_ec

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith - In The White House 1.3 - "YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #165*
_"Comedian" Dave Smith joins Michael once again this week for a discussion on his recent trip to FreedomFest in South Dakota, the turmoil of his tumultuous travel experience on the way home, what speakers received the warmest welcomes, whether or not Nick Sarwark is playing a heel, what kind of CIA operative would go watch a comedy show, how inequality can be viewed as a form of terrorism by some, Dave's success opening the eyes of conservatives to their now-ironic support of the war on terror, Michael's parallel experience on The Michael Knowles Show, how many people it actually takes to win an election, how the corporate press now operates similar to the WWF during the NWA era, PayPal's new crusade against hate speech, Facebook collapsing to pressure by the federal government, plus the ongoing investigation of Jilletta Jarvis and the coup in New Hampshire to steal the Libertarian Party, and so much more!_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...use-1.3-your:3

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Who Really Lacks Empathy? - Part Of The Problem #763*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave And Robbie take a look at a recent statement from Sarah Silverman on people's hesitation about getting the vaccine._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPN_zHOK88M

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The State Of The World w/ Scott Horton - Part Of The Problem #764*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave And Scott discuss American foreign policy and the ramifications it has had over the course of decades._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAiHuQVaAkw

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *The State Of The World w/ Scott Horton - Part Of The Problem #763*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave And Scott discuss American foreign policy and the ramifications it has had over the course of decades._
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAiHuQVaAkw


I don't get a chance to watch Dave's videos very often, does he ever talk about the Kennedy show? I do see him on there frequently.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Apartheid In NYC - Part Of The Problem #765*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss Bill DeBlasio and his "Key To The City" vaccine pass, and what this means for the people who can't, or choose not to get it_ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T585GR3UM0

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I don't get a chance to watch Dave's videos very often, does he ever talk about the Kennedy show? I do see him on there frequently.


He mentions when he'll be on, and sometimes he talks about what happened afterward.

https://twitter.com/KennedyNation/st...52297790164995

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Joe Biden Declares War On America - Part Of The Problem #778*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the recent horrifying statements by Joe Biden, the divide in the country over health choices, and we ask the question, at what point do we admit America is no longer united?_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sUibOcouF8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Is The Empire Crumbling? - Part Of The Problem #779*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the end of the Afghanistan war and then we look at the recent questions in the media about the efficacy of the jab._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baF9y3bxFuc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Why Are We A Still A Country? - Part of the Problem #780*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie respond to a recent viral video from Sarah Silverman, who advocates for the idea of a peaceful dissolution of The United States. We Then take a look at the situation with Gen. Miley, and whether or not he committed treason, and finally we look at the response from Joy Ann Reid to Nikki Minaj telling her followers to think for themselves._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIZmTpVxeMo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Its Time To Embrace Life - Part of the Problem #781*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the recent statement from Chris Rock about his contracting covid. We then take a look at Bill Maher's appearance on The Jimmy Kimmel Show where he breaks down the stats of political affiliations and the perceptions of the severity of the virus._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmTg_h4lgQQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*You're The Terrorist - Part Of The Problem #782*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie speak on the parallels between the covid passports and the Chinese social credit system, the lockdowns in Australia and the feasibility of that happening in this country. Dave then reacts to Tulsi Gabbard and her recent warmongering on the news, and finally we look at Joy Reid's recent piece about missing white girl syndrome._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hftZsmWyJbk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Consequences Of Being Dumb - Part Of The Problem #783*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave responds to  Hassan Piker and his video about Dave's appearance on The Joe Rogan Experience._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOyjNAKqSls

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> *The Consequences Of Being Dumb - Part Of The Problem #783*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave responds to  Hassan Piker and his video about Dave's appearance on The Joe Rogan Experience._
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOyjNAKqSls


I'm glad that Dave did this episode, but I can barely make my way through it... Piker is maybe the most intolerably stupid popular public personality I've ever encountered.  And, what's worse - he's indignantly arrogant in his ignorance.  He... he makes my eyes bleed.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I'm glad that Dave did this episode, but I can barely make my way through it... Piker is maybe the most intolerably stupid popular public personality I've ever encountered.  And, what's worse - he's indignantly arrogant in his ignorance.  He... he makes my eyes bleed.


He is a breathtakingly stupid person.

Being Cenk Uygur's nephew (and having been nepotistically platformed by his uncle) is the only reason anyone even knows he exists.

*Cenk's Nephew Fails at Thinking*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvAeNR1PSwY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*You Can't Force Liberty - Part Of The Problem #784*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave starts by calling out a director at the Cato Institute on his refusal to debate for charity. We then hear Dave and Robbie discuss equity and its direct conflict with liberty, Robbie asks the question, Can you be a libertarian and an SJW? and then the guys discuss the hypocrisy in firing healthcare workers for not taking the jab._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUNUHl0InfE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Tragedy And Hope - Part Of The Problem #785*
_Dave Smith returns! On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave tells us about the trials and tribulations around the birth of his new son, his extended absence and his new motivations for the future. Check it out!_ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oga8qGSAP0

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Tragedy And Hope - Part Of The Problem #785*
> _Dave Smith returns! On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave tells us about the trials and tribulations around the birth of his new son, his extended absence and his new motivations for the future. Check it out!_ 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oga8qGSAP0


https://twitter.com/ComicDaveSmith/s...30787505426435

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Russia/Ukraine w/ Scott Horton - Part Of The Problem #803*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Scott take a look at the history and recent developments taking place on the Russia, Ukraine border, and what that means for the rest of the world._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_zI6bPYBWA



*The Russian Threat*
_n this clip from Part Of The Problem #803 Dave Smith and Scott Horton discuss Russia_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05mqtqe1Srk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*One Year With The Jab - Part Of The Problem #804*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the state of America one year after the vaccine, the disgraced Andrew Cuomo and the recent ethics council ruling on his book profits, and the lack of understanding in the public about what the function of the government is._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-LpfZ9fzMU

----------


## Sammy

Dave Smith is going to Debate Nick Fuentes on the Killstream. I like them both but I prefer Nick Fuentes.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Dave Smith is going to Debate Nick Fuentes on the Killstream. I like them both but I prefer Nick Fuentes.


You need to spend more time listening to Dave.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Dave Smith is going to Debate Nick Fuentes on the Killstream. I like them both but I prefer Nick Fuentes.


Debate begins after the 9:00:00 mark.

*#Killstream: Bloodsports Bowl 2021 - Nick Fuentes vs Dave Smith*
https://odysee.com/@theralphretort:1...s-dave-smith:f

----------


## Sammy

> LIVE STREAM just started: https://odysee.com/@theralphretort:1...s-dave-smith:f



Great Debate!

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The State Of The LP for 2022 - Part Of The Problem #805*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave Smith goes over the problems facing the LP in the upcoming election cycle, the opportunities and trouble facing the next LP candidate and we hear about the need for the Government's propaganda drive._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNKTlhE8Mws

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Debate begins after the 9:00:00 mark.
> 
> *#Killstream: Bloodsports Bowl 2021 - Nick Fuentes vs Dave Smith*
> https://odysee.com/@theralphretort:1...s-dave-smith:f


*My thoughts on the Fuentes debate.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUE8NqaJFfo

----------


## familydog

> *My thoughts on the Fuentes debate.*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUE8NqaJFfo


The whole "we're more right than the right and more left than the left" resonates about as much as "we're neither left nor right." In other words, most people dismiss it.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> The whole "we're more right than the right and more left than the left" resonates about as much as "we're neither left nor right." In other words, most people dismiss it.


Most people dismiss lots of things. That doesn't make those things incorrect, and it certainly doesn't mean they shouldn't be said.

And in any case, Dave wasn't talking to "most people" - he was talking to the people who watched the debate with Fuentes. He was speaking about what sort of approach is better when addressing others on the left or right. When addressing reachable rightists, approaching them from the left is certainly not going to work (if anything, it will simply make them dig in their heels against you) - and addressing reachable leftists by approaching them from the right isn't going to work any better (and for the same reasons). So what Dave said is spot on - it makes far more sense to approach people from the direction in which they already inclined.

----------


## familydog

> Most people dismiss lots of things. That doesn't make those things incorrect, and it certainly doesn't mean they shouldn't be said.


Right. Which is why Dave and the rest of the LP will continue to wallow in obscurity. They care more about principles than actually relating to people.




> So what Dave said is spot on - it makes far more sense to approach people from the direction in which they already inclined.


It makes sense for libertarians to embrace the right. That much is true. He is wrong if he thinks leftists will embrace him. They would throw him in the gulag and he knows this.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Right. Which is why Dave and the rest of the LP will continue to wallow in obscurity. They care more about principles than actually relating to people.


Yeah, thanks for the advice and all - but if your idea of "actually relating to people" is sneering that they will "continue to wallow in obscurity" (unless  they do things just the way you say they should) and telling them they shouldn't care so much about their principles (instead of trying to find a way to appeal to their principles), then I think I'll pass. I rather suspect Dave would, too.




> It makes sense for libertarians to embrace the right. That much is true.


It makes sense for libertarians to embrace liberty.

To the extent that anyone on the right *or the left* is willing to do so, then they should be approached, encouraged, and yes, even "embraced".

To the extent that anyone on the left *or the right* is not willing to do so, then they should be told to just go kick rocks.




> He is wrong if he thinks leftists will embrace  him. They would throw him in the gulag and he knows this.


You mean as opposed to rightists who would throw him out of a helicopter?

(Or is it only okay to make broad, sweeping generalizations about everyone on the left, but not about everyone on the right?)

----------


## familydog

> Yeah, thanks for the advice and all - but if your idea of "actually relating to people" is sneering that they will "continue to wallow in obscurity" (*unless  they do things just the way you say they should*)


When did I say that?




> and telling them they shouldn't care so much about their principles (instead of trying to find a way to appeal to their principles), then I think I'll pass. I rather suspect Dave would, too.


No worries. The right has been gaining ground and momentum at the State and local level without Dave and the MC. We will continue to do so.




> To the extent that anyone on the right *or the left* is willing to do so, then they should be approached, encouraged, and yes, even "embraced".
> 
> To the extent that anyone on the left *or the right* is not willing to do so, then they should be told to just go kick rocks.


How's that approach working out for you? Let me guess. I just need to wait for 2022...then 2024...then 2028...then 2072. You just need more man-power, money, resources, ballot access and Kennedy and Joe Rogan appearances. 

You don't get it. Anytime you appeal to one tribe, you lose the other. This imaginary coalition of right and left is farcical. Can you point to any recent successful campaign where the winner got elected with a left-right coalition?




> You mean as opposed to rightists who would throw him out of a helicopter?
> 
> (Or is it only okay to make broad, sweeping generalizations about everyone on the left, but not about everyone on the right?)


Dave isn't a communist. There is no reason to throw him out of a helicopter.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Anyway...

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Angela McArdle, National LP Chair 2022 - Part Of the Problem #806*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave is joined by the National LP Chair in 2022, Angela McArdle Dave and Angela discuss the covid regime, the state of the LP, vaccine efficacy, and Angela's recent debate with Ilya Somin at The Soho Forum._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrkskjSO4p8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Omicron Hype - Part Of The Problem #807*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the measures being put in place by the State, and then we look at Kamala Harris recent appearance on Charlemagne's late night show, and discuss how she shows her true colors._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQWCUTCpQEk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Regimes Do Fall - Part Of The Problem #808*
On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the fall of the Soviet Union thirty years later, the things that led to the collapse and the repercussions for the area and ideology. We also hear about critical race theory being taught in school, and how the marxists try to hide their agenda.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM2mYeJ7tO4




*A Case for Optimism*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #808, Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire discuss some things to be optimistic about._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cI8kAlg0D8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Numbers Don't Lie - Part Of The Problem #809*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the numbers behind the pandemic, the solutions we are given and the efficacy of measures taken to curb the spread, and how we are lied to with data._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTDkzov9GOs

----------


## CaptUSA

> *The Numbers Don't Lie - Part Of The Problem #809*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the numbers behind the pandemic, the solutions we are given and the efficacy of measures taken to curb the spread, and how we are lied to with data._
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTDkzov9GOs


Drop The EUA!

(ETA:  sounds like it should be a hashtag or something,  if I knew how those things worked.)

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Fauci Finds Reality - Part Of The Problem #811*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the recent change of heart coming out of the N.I.H. and how the media at large has to now make a pivot from their narrative due to new data. The guys then talk about the deplatforming of prominent scientists and we make the move to a new social media platform._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huwgljlob2s

----------


## Occam's Banana

*January 6th One Year Later - Part Of The Problem #812*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the reactions of the media to the January 6th Capitol Riot._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX3SRXUaDKA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The State, a Coup, and You - Part Of The Problem #813*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss open borders, tax allocation, communal property, and ask the question, who really owns Government property?_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1IR0PjX8hg




*Who Really Owns Government Property?*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #813, Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire discuss who really owns Government property?_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACPV0EZlZy0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Another Big Lie - Part Of The Problem #814*
_On this episode of Part of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at a recent interview of the director of the CDC Rochelle P. Walensky by Brett Bayer, and the incorrect information given to the supreme court about child hospitalizations due to covid._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TO84YHDEdI

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #189: Dave Smith*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) is joined by "comedian," and podcast host, Dave Smith, to talk about internet debates, Dave’s thoughts on immigration, and the battles within the Libertarian Party. Dave and Michael also talk about President Trump’s reaction to January 6th and how the abandonment of his supporters starkly contradicted his own public thoughts of party loyalty._
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-189:d

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Rand Schools Fauci Again - Part Of The Problem #815*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss Dr. Rand Paul and Anthony Fauci once again dueling on the senate floor. Dave also gives his take on Donald Trump and his seemingly new pre campaign strategy and how likely it is to win him any favor with his base._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXwDkxgGpes

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Live from Boston - Part of the Problem #816*
_On this special Live from Boston episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie are joined by Chris From Brooklyn to talk about the lockdown states doubling down while the rest of us look forward to getting rid of the restrictions, Boris Johnsons party time, and the guys take questions from the fans!_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aguRztUvkBk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Joe Biden One Year In - Part of the Problem #817*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at Joe Biden and his press conference detailing his first year in office._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SZTJ5o7rK8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Left Starts To Get It Right - Part Of The Problem #818*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at a recent segment from Bill Maher's show with journalist Bari Weiss, where we hear about changing narratives surrounding the lockdown regime and how people are dealing with it._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFVVFzkJ7Tc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Why They Hate Joe Rogan - Part Of The Problem #819*
_On this episode of Part of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the trucker strike at the Canadian border, and then the guys look at the Cathedral's response to Joe Rogan and their reasons for opposing him._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrCmpk2MewQ




*Rogan In Trouble?*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #819 Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire discuss Joe Rogan in trouble again._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfzn0kfn3Uo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*We Didn't Follow The Science - Part Of The Problem # 820*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the ramifications of the lockdowns, while taking a look at a recent study from John Hopkins stating the lockdowns effect on transmission was counterproductive in protecting society._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su_uln0QFt0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The State Department Humiliates Itself - Part Of The Problem #821*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at a recent Johns Hopkins study about the efficacy of the lockdowns, and how the Corporate Media and the White House are reacting. We also take a look at a recent state department briefing that was more Abbot and Costello than informative._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lV3ipyHHt0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*#TeamRogan - Part Of The Problem #822*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the media response to the compilation of Joe Rogan saying slurs out of context, why the Corporate Media is trying so hard to erase him, and then we take a look at the response from the white house on "misinformation"._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQQ14181P2A

----------


## Occam's Banana

*LINK: The Joe Rogan Experience #1775 - Dave Smith*

https://twitter.com/ComicDaveSmith/s...50985119313920

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/ComicDaveSmith/s...91953710583810



*Dave Smith on Parents Pushed to Breaking Points, COVID Child Abuse, and Corporate Press vs Joe Rogan*
_Megyn Kelly is joined by Dave Smith, libertarian stand-up comedian and host of the "Part of the Problem" podcast, to talk about the lack of COVID accountability, the elitism on display in the disdain for the Canadian trucker protest, the corporate media's contempt for the working class, parents being pushed to their breaking points and fighting back, the cultural drift and indoctrination at schools, COVID child abuse, Biden's disastrous interview with Lester Holt, the war on terror turning on the right now, how the Democrats and GOP have changed over the last 20 years, the real reason the corporate press and cancel culture mob hate Joe Rogan, how Rogan is dealing with the backlash, professional jealousy, crumbling American cities, the inflation crisis, and more._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzV7PFIDNxg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*My Crazy Week - Part Of The Problem #823*
_On this episode Dave tells us about his wild week out in Texas doing some big shows, Justin Trudeau's desperate plea to the trucker convoy, and the increasingly visible public decline of Joe Biden._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz_jjlXgdd4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Agorism vs Politics w/Dave Smith & Sal the Agorist*
https://odysee.com/@NoWayJose:7/agor...mith-sal-the:5

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #194: Dave Smith*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) invites frequent guest, "comedian," and podcast host Dave Smith, onto the show to talk about his recent episode with Joe Rogan, his thoughts on the how the media strategically handled Rogan’s recent controversy, and “the story” of the current situation in Ukraine._ 
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-194:a

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Canadian Authoritarianism - Part Of The Problem #824*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the announcement from Justin Trudeau denouncing and making outlaws of the border protest_ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c3TaChtSiQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Is Russia Invading Ukraine? w/ Scott Horton - Part Of The Problem #825*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave has on foreign policy expert Scott Horton from Anti-war.com! Dave and Scot discuss the recent events in Ukraine and how we got here._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvoGgcS-e2c




*Niet Means Niet with Scott Horton | Clip | Dave Smith*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #825, Dave Smith and Scott Horton discuss Russia._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0NQDbSpT9k

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Libertarian Response To The War In Ukraine - Part Of The Problem #826*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave breaks down the reasons and reactions to Russia declaring war in Ukraine._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HHJLwkcQRo




*The Libertarian's Role in Politics | Clip | Dave Smith*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #826, Dave Smith discusses Ron Paul and the libertarian's role in politics._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5w1Bopk-ic

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Buckle Up For Propaganda - Part Of The Problem #827*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the escalating tensions in Ukraine, and then the guys take a look at how the narrative is changing in the Corporate Media about the measures taken to curb covid. This Episode Was Recorded On 2.28.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTkLe3LfQns

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Libertarian's take on The State Of The Union - Part Of The Problem #828*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at Joe Biden's State Of The Union Address, increasing tensions in Russia, and so much more! This Episode Was Recorded On 3.2.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRv6V6R-mIw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Michael Malice On The State Of Everything - Part Of The Problem #829*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Michael discuss the rising tensions in Ukraine, Vladamir Putin, American propaganda and so much more. This Episode Was Recorded On 3.2.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1aBNTZbo64




*N.A.T.O.'s Choice | Clip | Michael Malice*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #829, Dave Smith and Michael Malice discuss Putin._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR89N8zFyxo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Business Of War - Part Of The Problem #830*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the speech from Joe Biden about the state of the union, the response to Russian aggression and Joe Biden breaks down the real reason for inflation!_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZecB8gpt4A

----------


## Occam's Banana

*War Over There, Rollback Over Here - Part Of The Problem #831*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the GOP's 14 billion dollar package for Ukraine, the massive war fever taking hold in American politics. Then the guys talk about the Covid Regime narrative breaking down, Check it out! This episode was recorded on 3.10.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNsOlAt_fmM




*War Fever | Clip | Dave Smith*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #831, Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein discuss the war in Ukraine._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfHLYyasWIo

----------


## acptulsa

So, you're saying the U.S. mainstream media could see a war and _not_ want the U.S. in the middle of it?  That has never happened in _my_ lifetime.

In other words, I'd be happy to.  You're crazy.  You're nucking futz.

----------


## TheTexan

> *War Fever | Clip | Dave Smith*
> _In this clip from Part Of The Problem #831, Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein discuss the war in Ukraine._
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfHLYyasWIo


Dave is a smarter than average guy and he still thinks this is about NATO.... SMGDH.

His treaty suggestion at 0:55 would go nowhere because it does nothing to solve Donbass issue

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How Inflation Works - Part Of The Problem #832*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie talk about the Corporate Media turning on Tulsi Gabbard, we get a lesson on inflation from Nancy Pelosi, then Dave explains how it really works, and finally Trevor Noah points out the absurdity of the failing covid state. This episode was recorded on 3/16/22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz1qy-LixB0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*No Fly Zone Means War - Part Of The Problem #833*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look back at an episode of The Colbert Report during the previous conflict between Ukraine and Russia, and compare the narrative around both invasions. We then take a look at a recent interview between Tucker Carlson and Representative Maria Salazar about the depth of involvement the U.S. should have in the Eurasian conflict. This Episode Was Recorded On 3.17.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM4QL3r_-Qw




*Dave's Law | Clip | Dave Smith*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #833, Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein Dave's stance on what aboutism._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN7MugeYqEM

----------


## tod evans

Jordan Peterson on post-modernism;

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Ridiculous Explanation For This War - Part Of The Problem #834*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a deeper look at the reasons given for the conflict in Ukraine, and the Corporate Media's narrative on the war. This Episode Was Recorded On 3.19.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USm52cW0Y_g

----------


## TheTexan

> *The Ridiculous Explanation For This War - Part Of The Problem #834*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a deeper look at the reasons given for the conflict in Ukraine, and the Corporate Media's narrative on the war. This Episode Was Recorded On 3.19.22_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USm52cW0Y_g


Dave should take his own advice regarding Bin Laden... listen to what the other person _says_ is the reason for the war.  Even if it is a lie, it's still the reason that's being sold to their people.

There's really no evidence at all that Putin was provoked into invading Ukraine by the threat of it joining NATO.  I don't remember Russia invading Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia when they joined NATO.  Putin has also said previously many years back, that if Ukraine did join NATO, he would immediately seek to annex Crimea and Eastern Ukraine.  Even back then, Putin knew what he wanted (Crimea & East Ukraine).

Of course Putin does not _want_ NATO to expand.  It would be idiotic to say otherwise.  But there is simply no evidence to suggest that Putin was provoked into this war by the threat of Ukraine joining NATO.  It is pure speculation unsubstantiated by either statement or fact.

Given the title of the video, I was hoping for a more informed discussion than just "its cus NATO".  Robbie tried to think outside the box for moment (e.g. perhaps Putin wants Lithium resources in East Ukraine).  But not even a mention at all of Putin's stated reasons for the war.

I just found it ironic that the same thing that Dave was criticizing others for (not listening to Bin Laden's reasons for the war).... is exactly the same thing he was doing in this video.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Andy Schoonover CEO of Crowd Health - Part Of The Problem #835*
_On this very special episode of Part Of The Problem Dave Smith is joined by Crowd Health CEO Andy Schoonover! Dave and Andy discuss some of the issues with the healthcare system in this country and how Crowd Health has been developed to help people get their medical needs taken care of without going bankrupt. This episode was recorded on 3.19.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybd1dH4In8o

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Libertarians Smearing Libertarians - Part Of The Problem #836*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie react to an and article in Reason Magazine by Steven Greenhunt titled "Opposing War With Russia Doesn't Require Excusing Putin's Aggression". This Episode Was Record On 3.21.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgXX9PlJxWQ

----------


## acptulsa

Someone should clue Dave and Rob in.  Misrepresenting and slandering libertarians is the reason for _Reason_'s existence.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Ukraine Goes Full Totalitarian - Part Of The Problem #837*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie look at the most recent events in Ukraine, the mindless talking points around the issue, President Volodymyr Zelensky taking control of the major media outlets and banning all opposition parties, and so much more! This Episode Was Recorded On 3.22.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_POnOS-esY




*What's Going On In Ukraine | Clip | Dave Smith*
In this clip from Part Of The Problem #837, Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein discuss what's going on in Ukraine.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9Hhs7MiRXA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Real Reason For Food Shortages - Part Of The Problem #838*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave breaks down Joe Biden's recent statements about food shortages coming to the U.S. and the reasons for them. Dave also brings up the time preference issue in this country and what we can do to fix our nation. This episode was recorded on 3.26.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG2idMfzcnE

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/jameslj/status/1508919802697551880


*Colonel Douglas Macgregor - Part Of The Problem #839*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave is joined by Retired Army Colonel Douglas Macgregor to discuss the military and cultural issues with running a perpetual war state, and the incoming economic repercussions of spending with no limits._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PB7emtkRf4




*Wars of Vanity | Clip | Dave Smith*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #837, Dave Smith and Retired Army Colonel Douglas Macgregor discuss the military._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyXMxP8PnQI

----------


## TheTexan

> *Colonel Douglas Macgregor - Part Of The Problem #839*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave is joined by Retired Army Colonel Douglas Macgregor to discuss the military and cultural issues with running a perpetual war state, and the incoming economic repercussions of spending with no limits._
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PB7emtkRf4


I see why people like Macgregor.  Sharp guy.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*An Inappropriate Response To Foreign Conflict - Part Of The Problem #840*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at Joe Biden's recent attempt to clarify his remark on removing Putin from power. We then hear about some of the responses to Florida's anti-grooming bill the Corporate Media is calling the "Don't Say Gay" bill. This episode was recorded on 3/30/22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DOiutqTp0E

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Hunter Biden's Laptop Revelations - Part Of The Problem #841*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the "recent" news that Hunter Biden's Laptop is real. We hear the Corporate Media parrot the same talking points about the laptop throughout the past few months. We then take a look back at an old Anthony Fauci clip where he tells about the best way to protect yourself from infection. This Episode Was Recorded On 4.1.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn-I1k0E4BI

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Hunter Biden's Laptop Revelations - Part Of The Problem #841*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the "recent" news that Hunter Biden's Laptop is real. We hear the Corporate Media parrot the same talking points about the laptop throughout the past few months. We then take a look back at an old Anthony Fauci clip where he tells about the best way to protect yourself from infection. This Episode Was Recorded On 4.1.22_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn-I1k0E4BI


*He Did Nothing Wrong. No Laws Were Broken" | Clip | Dave Smith*
In this clip from Part Of The Problem #841, Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein discuss more of Biden and the media's old takes.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhJ3BHDThWQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Real Victims Are The Journalists - Part Of The Problem #842*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at a recent piece run by the Corporate Media mouthpiece Chuck Todd,  that shows the rampant abuse journalists have to endure these days. This Episode Was Recorded On 4/4/22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr4xIATNICw

----------


## acptulsa

...the rampant abuse journalists have to endure these days

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *The Real Victims Are The Journalists - Part Of The Problem #842*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at a recent piece run by the Corporate Media mouthpiece Chuck Todd,  that shows the rampant abuse journalists have to endure these days. This Episode Was Recorded On 4/4/22_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr4xIATNICw


*The Latest from Ukraine | Clip | Dave Smith*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #842, Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein discuss latest in Ukraine_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiGuBypdMxw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Who Is Really The President? - Part Of The Problem #843*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the latest show of weakness from Joe Biden, and how the Democrats seem to be positioning themselves away from the President. We then check out a recent speech on the floor by Rep. Thomas Massie about the dangers of expanding federal police powers. This Episode Was Recorded On 4.6.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKtw4ni2oKU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Roast Pork - Part Of The Problem #844*
_On this episode of Part of The Problem Dave and Robbie respond to a Joe Jorgenson's recent appearance where she makes some slanderous accusations at Dave. We then take a look at the viral video of a college student taking our favorite little piggy, Brian Stelter to task over media impropriety. This Show Was Recorded On 4.11.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKauv3qiXSk




*Who Does the FBI Work For? | Clip | Dave Smith*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #844, Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein discuss the FBI._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_lcVlrrX6g

----------


## TheTexan

> *The Latest from Ukraine | Clip | Dave Smith*
> _In this clip from Part Of The Problem #842, Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein discuss latest in Ukraine_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiGuBypdMxw


Add Zelensky to that list.  He was a war criminal before Putin even invaded.

And whatever war crimes Putin has committed during the conduct of this war.... Zelensky has committed 10 fold.

I'm sure Dave would even agree with me on this.... but somehow, it never gets discussed.  Even among libertarian circles.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Price Of Empire - Part Of The Problem #845*
_On this episode of Part of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the price America pays to continue its empire abroad and the consequences at home. This Episode Was Recorded on 4.13.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2nHoMvonnc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*A History Of The 21st Century - Part Of The Problem #846*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave takes a look back at the history of America's foreign and domestic policies, and their ramifications throughout the world. This Episode Was Recorded On 4.14.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCTDQvUhaqg

----------


## TheTexan

> *The Price Of Empire - Part Of The Problem #845*
> _On this episode of Part of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the price America pays to continue its empire abroad and the consequences at home. This Episode Was Recorded on 4.13.22_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2nHoMvonnc


@11:05, Robbie has heard reports of Russians raping Ukrainians -

The exact opposite is true.  Ukrainians are raping (and torturing, and murdering) Russians.  There are heaping mountains of first-hand accounts and graphical evidence that prove this.  And the flip side of that, there is limited evidence at best (questionable, suspicious, and/or staged) that Russians have done anything remotely of the kind.

Robbie is correct to question the narrative, given the frightening power of the media to distort the truth to such a ridiculous extent.

----------


## TheTexan

> @11:05, Robbie has heard reports of Russians raping Ukrainians -
> 
> The exact opposite is true.  Ukrainians are raping (and torturing, and murdering) Russians.  There are heaping mountains of first-hand accounts and graphical evidence that prove this.  And the flip side of that, there is limited evidence at best (questionable, suspicious, and/or staged) that Russians have done anything remotely of the kind.
> 
> Robbie is correct to question the narrative, given the frightening power of the media to distort the truth to such a ridiculous extent.


For anyone interested in learning more... the below is a good starting point.

https://t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Elon Takes Twitter - Part Of The Problem #847*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie talk about Elon Musk's attempted hostile takeover of Twitter, the importance of the platform and the corruption that has led to this. This Show Was Recorded On 4.15.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5YlklWTv_4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Tax Day - Part of the Problem #848*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss an article by Ben Burgis called  How To Debate Libertarians On Taxes - And Destroy them. This Episode Was Recorded On 4.18.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU7omgktK9Y

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Doxxing Of Libs Of Tik Tok - Part of the Problem #849*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie look at the recent attacks on the Libs Of Tik Tok instagram page, and the blatant hypocrisy shown by "journalist" Taylor Lorenz after her emotional plea during her own experiences with information leaks. This episode was recorded on 4.20.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1WBQ6Hy2Xw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Woke Corporations Wake Up - Part of the Problem #850*
_On this episode of Part Of the Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the repercussions that Disney and Netflix have been suffering due their business choices, the steps we can take to get closer to a free society, and the credibility of Joe Biden claiming that he will run for president in 2024._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOruaDZizFQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Media Reacts To Elon Musk - Part of the Problem #851*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the way the Corporate Media has responded to Elon Musk and Twitter coming to an agreement about the purchase of the platform. This episode was recorded on 4.27.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbHy8fI0Sjk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Ministry Of Truth - Part Of The Problem #852*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the new Ministry Of Truth, the Media response to the announcement, and what it means for you at home. This Episode Was Record On 5.2.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dTi6yHOmN8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Scott Horton Explains Everything - Part Of The Problem #853*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Scott Horton look at the history and causes of the conflict with Russia, the effects of the massive inflation heading our way, and an update on the conflict in Ukraine. This Episode Was Recorded On 5.5.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPJ-6AwFTf8




*The Enemies of America | Scott Horton | Clip | Dave Smith*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #853, Dave Smith and Scott Horton discuss the rich congressmen._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-h4EH5uzDg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Abortion Debate - Part Of The Problem #854*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie talk about the recent leak over the legality,and morality of abortion in modern times. This Episode Was Recorded on 5.6.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt0UmhF6k-Q

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #206: Dave Smith*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) is joined by frequent guest, comedian, and host of the Part of the Problem podcast, Dave Smith, to talk about the recent news surrounding Roe v Wade, how this can impact the election in November, and the likely strategies each party will deploy leading up to the decision._
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-206:1

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Truth and Misinformation - Part Of The Problem #855*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at a recent video of Jen Psaki talking about the Whitehouse and its position on people protesting in front of the houses of the Supreme Court, Janet Yellen on how restricting abortions can lead to economic stress, and finnaly we take a look at the new head of the Ministry Of Truth. This Episode Was Recorded On 5.13.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucFhZsn7tmQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Future Of The Economy pt.1 w/ Clint Russell and Guy Swann - Part Of The Problem #856*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie are joined by Clint Russell of Liberty Lockdown Podcast, and from the Bitcoin Audible Podcast, Guy Swann! The guys discuss the impact of the lockdowns on all aspects of the economy, the repercussions of bad monetary policy, and how crypto could be the future. This Episode was recorded on 5/13/22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6Cq-e09BMI

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *The Future Of The Economy pt.1 w/ Clint Russell and Guy Swann - Part Of The Problem #856*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie are joined by Clint Russell of Liberty Lockdown Podcast, and from the Bitcoin Audible Podcast, Guy Swann! The guys discuss the impact of the lockdowns on all aspects of the economy, the repercussions of bad monetary policy, and how crypto could be the future. This Episode was recorded on 5/13/22_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6Cq-e09BMI


*The Future Of The Economy pt.2 w/ Clint Russell and Guy Swann - Part Of The Problem #856* [857 ? - OB]
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie are joined by Clint Russell of Liberty Lockdown Podcast, and from the Bitcoin Audible Podcast, Guy Swann! On this continuation from the last episode the guys discuss the solutions to our currency issues in America, what historical inflation will look like, and the things the guys are doing to protect against it._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jninxueqdPY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*This Is About To Get Real - Part Of the Problem #858*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie talk about the baby food shortage in this country, the reasons, the responses, and what comes next for America. This episode was recorded on 5.15.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b3fWqx08XA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Pretty Little Liars - Part Of the Problem #859*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the recent shooting in Buffalo, NY, and the media's reaction to it. We then hear from the president's new professional liar, Karine Jean-Pierre, on the major issues we have in America while proving there are levels to the lying game. This episode was recorded on 5.18.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2UUVt3h2IU




*The President's New Liar | Clip | Dave Smith*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #859, Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein discuss Karine Jean-Pierre._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyinomMMuNQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Ministry Of Truth Falls - Part Of The Problem #860*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the abrupt end to the Biden Administration's abruptly canceled ministry of truth, and a silver lining of hope that comes from this victory for liberty. We also take a look at George Bush Jr. and his recent freudian slip, and finally, Peter Doocy brings the heat once again to the Whitehouse's new professional liar Karine Jean-Pierre. This Episode Was Recorded On 5.20.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnq7hD4YZks

----------


## Occam's Banana

*A Very Nasty Woman - Part Of The Problem #861*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the recent  revelations about Hillary Clinton's involvement in the Donald Trump/Russia collusion Hoax. This episode was recorded on 5.23.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9qkHL-6LwQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

_Woohoo!!_ Dave Smith and "Part of the Problem" just got an entire section of a SPLC "Hatewatch" article devoted to them!

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Critical Mass Conflicts - Part Of The Problem #862*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave takes a look at Henry Kissinger's recent statements about the war in Ukraine, Joe Biden's attempt to communicate America's role in defending Taiwan, and finally we take a look at a recent segment from Bill Maher discussing gender identity crisis happening in very specific parts of the country. This Episode Was Recorded On 5.25.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm7I38mvS_8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Live From Reno - Part Of The Problem #863*
_Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein are coming at you live from Reno, with guest Michael Heiss, founder of the Mises Caucus, and Angela McArdle, chair of the LA Libertarian party, to discuss the future plans of the LP on a national stage._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKUBItUfi6c

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Live From Reno - Part Of The Problem #863*
> _Dave Smith and Robbie The Fire Bernstein are coming at you live from Reno, with guest Michael Heiss, founder of the Mises Caucus, and Angela McArdle, chair of the LA Libertarian party, to discuss the future plans of the LP on a national stage._
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKUBItUfi6c


*2024 | Clip | Dave Smith*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #863, Dave Smith live in Reno Discusses his presidential campaign._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93VGkvOuOn4




*The Mises Caucus Marches On | Clip | Dave Smith*
In this clip from Part Of The Problem #863, Dave Smith live in Reno Discusses how the Mises Caucus is back on the rise.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1faInqL0ho

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Takeover Is Complete - Part Of The Problem #864*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave Recaps all the victories of the Mises Caucus over the weekend, and explains his new hope for the future. This Episode Was Recorded On 6.1.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=necvccSgufg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*They Are Coming For Your Guns - Part Of The Problem #865*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave talks about the blatant moves against the second amendment in the wake of a horrific school shooting. This episode was recorded on 6.4.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxggbXqTO-o

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Freaks On Facebook - Part Of The Problem #866*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the response from the Corporate Media on the pushback to drag shows for kids, and finally we take a look at how clueless the Media really is as they once again, say the quiet part out loud. This episode was recorded on 6.6.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBIJjX6IK3o




*It's All About Trump | Clip | Dave Smith*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #866, Dave and Robbie take a look at the media saying the quiet part out loud._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJcCB0t5GfU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #210: Dave Smith*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) is joined by fan favorite, comedian Dave Smith, to discuss the recent Libertarian convention in Reno, the Nicholas Sarwark meltdown, and Dave’s recent encounter with “the germ.”_
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-210:8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Worshipping Celebrities - Part Of The Problem #867*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at Matthew McConaughey and his recent address at the white house about the recent shooting in Texas. This Show Was Recorded On 6.9.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvySpKtnqfk




*This is the speech everyone is talking about?*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #867, Dave and Robbie take a look at a piece of Matthew McConaughey's speech at the White House._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIHLU-JsLUQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The January 6th Facade - Part Of The Problem #868*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the January 6th hearing and what the agenda is behind it. This episode was recorded on 6.10.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=len8VP5jxpw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*A Response To The Unreasonable - Part Of The Problem #869*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the recent hit pieces on the Mises Caucus._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBX_DjsGu7w

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economy Is Crashing And Nobody Cares - Part of the Problem #870*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the responses by the white house to the questions about the massive economic downtrend ahead._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU83VaL_dZE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Fauci Totally Exposed - Part Of The Problem #871*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the recent exchange between Anthony Fauci and Dr. Rand Paul about funding, royalties, and who is making the money off this crisis. This Episode Was Recorded On 6.17.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taZWhRnAU7w

----------


## CaptUSA

Really liking Dave's tone and self-awareness in this interview.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Live From Chicago - Part Of The Problem #872*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Rob are coming to you live from their show in Chicago where they cover gun violence, the upcoming election cycle, then Dave and Rob take some questions from the audience! This Episode Was Recorded On 6.19.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-x3khTbfws

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Run Your Mouth On Yemen w/ Scott Horton - Part Of The Problem #873*
_On this special live episode Robbie talks to Scott Horton about the Yemeni genocide, the reasons, the depth of  U.S. involvement, and Scott tells us how the conflict could be ended immediately! This Episode Was Recorded on 6.24.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLyOnYIill0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dave Smith: Comedian, Podcaster...Presidential Candidate?*

_”We stand for repealing the entire Progressive Era,” says Smith.

"You have this white hot culture war, and really the only people who have a solution to the culture war are libertarians," says Dave Smith, a comedian, a podcaster, and one of the most visible faces of the Mises Caucus, which took control of the Libertarian Party at its national convention in Reno this May.

Smith gained a following in the comedy world with his seat on the raunchy Legion of Skanks podcast, which he's parlayed into a career as a political commentator who often appears on cable news and on podcasts like The Joe Rogan Experience and Timcast with Tim Pool. He regularly sounds off on political issues and intra-libertarian disputes on his own show, Part of the Problem.

Reason's Nick Gillespie sat down with Smith in Reno to get his take on the Mises Caucus takeover of the Libertarian Party and to discuss his status as a possible 2024 Libertarian presidential candidate._

https://rumble.com/v195nci-dave-smit...candidate.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Roe Is Overturned - Part Of The Problem 874*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the recent overturning of Roe v. Wade, the response from the public and The Corporate Media, and the Moral argument surrounding the matter. This Episode Was Recorded On 6.27.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvXAsm-lbjQ




*An Honest Conversation On Abortion*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #874, Dave and Robbie talk about abortion._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V90O_obEdDg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Lies The Media Told Me - Part Of The Problem 875*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the Corporate Media reaction to the overturning of Roe v Wade._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkDO-_txA4M




*Hillary Clinton Lies Again*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #875, Dave and Robbie react to Hillary Clinton on CBS discussing abortion._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc8LQQTlkqA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Throwing Biden Under The Bus - Part Of The Problem 876*
_Onthis episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at a white house staffer say the quiet part out loud when speaking about the war in Ukraine, while A.O.C. gives some hints to her future on Colbert. This Episode Was Recorded on 7/1/22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlHwokmOJ4Y

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Independence Day 2.0 - Part Of The Problem 877*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss America's founding, and the idea of a national divorce. We hear about America's pharmaceutical problem, and finally we take a look at a clip from Morning Joe where they say the quiet part out loud once again.This Episode Was Recorded On 7.4.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ96yu3W-pc

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Independence Day 2.0 - Part Of The Problem 877*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss America's founding, and the idea of a national divorce. We hear about America's pharmaceutical problem, and finally we take a look at a clip from Morning Joe where they say the quiet part out loud once again.This Episode Was Recorded On 7.4.22_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ96yu3W-pc


*The Quiet Part Out Loud*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #877, Dave and Robbie react to Morning Joe saying the stuff they aren't supposed to._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er4wEcXcp4k

----------


## mt4rp

> *The Quiet Part Out Loud*
> _In this clip from Part Of The Problem #877, Dave and Robbie react to Morning Joe saying the stuff they aren't supposed to._
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er4wEcXcp4k


This is where embracing the notion that we need to support a  "necessary evil"  has lead us too.
No thanks not a club I care to be a member of.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Real Cost Of The Covid Regime - Part Of The Problem 878*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look back over the past few years to talk about how the idea of American freedom has changed. Then, staying on the topic of propaganda,  Dave and Robbie go over an article in USA Today about the new corona virus variants and how people "should" be protecting themselves. This Show Was Recorded On 7.7.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VmzhEZ_2H8

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Re-Platformed - Part Of The Problem 879*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the re-platforming of Alex Berenson on twitter, and how much power the big tech companies have. This Episode Was Recorded On7.8.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZYcGiDhep8

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *The Real Cost Of The Covid Regime - Part Of The Problem 878*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look back over the past few years to talk about how the idea of American freedom has changed. Then, staying on the topic of propaganda,  Dave and Robbie go over an article in USA Today about the new corona virus variants and how people "should" be protecting themselves. This Show Was Recorded On 7.7.22_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VmzhEZ_2H8


*Effective Propaganda*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #878, Dave and Robbie react to more of the covid regime._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LgeK5VaAqU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Why Progressive Prosecutors Are Terrible - Part Of The Problem 880*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the people and policies that made recent crime stats explode in progressive areas. This Episode Was Recorded On 7.11.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxZrRZtLq0E

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Inflation Pandemic - Part Of The Problem 881*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the covid media narrative collapse as we watch people like Anthony Fauci change their tone on the virus and inflation. We also watch as John Bolton discusses his expertise in overthrowing governments. This Episode Was Recorded On 7.13.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuKN2PORlrM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*A Response To The S.P.L.C - Part Of The Problem 882*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave responds to an article by the Southern Poverty Law Center accusing the Libertarian Party and Freedom Fest of being harbors of extremists and radicals. This Episode Was Recorded On 7.17.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF68d1-zXCM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Climate Religion - Part of the Problem 883*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the cult of climate change, and how the establishment media is pushing climate change as a new mechanism to exert control on the population. We then listen to Senator Thomas Massie attack gun control on the floor.  This episode was recorded on 7.20.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxGHu4GxHiE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Fauci Isn't Wrong, He's Evil - Potp 884*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the ways the government has got it wrong on covid and on the economy. This Episode Was Recorded On 7.22.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYxwOA62t_E

----------


## TheTexan

> *Fauci Isn't Wrong, He's Evil - Potp 884*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the ways the government has got it wrong on covid and on the economy. This Episode Was Recorded On 7.22.22_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYxwOA62t_E


Kinda nuts how quickly everything went from "it takes years to make a safe vaccine" and "masks dont work" to "safe and effective" and "double masks"

Dave does a good job here of laying out just insane that was.  and like 75% of people just dont even question it

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How The Left Ruined Sex - Part of the Problem 885*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss an article in the NY Times by Emma Camp titled When We Consent, We Shouldn't Feel Terrible After, Right? Where the author talks about her positions on hookup culture. This Episode Was Recorded On 7/23/22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkoDhaWp12Y

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *A National Divorce?*
> _Dave Smith and Reason's Zach Weissmueller discuss the libertarian case for and against breaking up the United States._
> https://rumble.com/v1dlc3s-a-national-divorce.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should Libertarians Root for a National Divorce?*
> _Dave Smith discusses the libertarian case for and against breaking up the United States._
> ...


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Pete Quinones On Liberty - Part Of The Problem 886*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Pete discuss the strategies of the Libertarian Party, and the writers that built the philosophy, the growing divide in our nation, and how decentralization can help us shake off the yoke of tyranny. This Episode Was Recorded On 7.25.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtYExEdOz6s




*Pete Quinones Explains Hans-Hermann Hoppe*
_Pete Quinones discusses Hans-Hermann Hoppe with Dave Smith._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL-Yh4x9mZQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Trial Of Anthony Fauci - Part Of The Problem 887*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie begin to build their case against Anthony Fauci, for crimes against humanity. We also take a look at how the Corporate Press is an accessory to the totalitarian Covid Regime. This episode was recorded on 7.27.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3vcFcalepI

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Jeremy Kauffman - Part Of The Problem 888*
_Dave Smith is joined by Jeremy Kauffman who is running for senate in New Hampshire. Jeremy and Dave discuss the effect of the lockdown state, and what people can do to resist the covid regime and government overreach moving forward. This Episode Was Recorded On 7.30.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RO7d6y43sQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*John Oliver Wants You To Starve - Part Of The Problem 889*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at John Oliver's recent piece on Inflation and its causes. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.1.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu77dQthHXo

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *John Oliver Wants You To Starve - Part Of The Problem 889*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at John Oliver's recent piece on Inflation and its causes. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.1.22_
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu77dQthHXo


*Rigged Economics*
https://rumble.com/v1l0lnl-rigged-economics.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *Rigged Economics*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5wpIkae3nI


All good, but I would add, and certainly they would agree, that the CPI is a far more flawed measurement than they are saying, because it is constantly being adjusted. Imagine a thermometer, where every 6 months they change the actual scale, moving the numbering on the thermometer. Even the most charitable description of the CPI as a measurement or barometer over time is false. Change can not be measured over time when the measurement itself keeps changing. If 100 degrees today is the same actual temperature as 120 degrees was 10 years ago, or 80 degrees was 10 years, it is a useless measurement. 

Then there is climate change statistics...

----------


## ClaytonB

Listening now. Excellent so far.

*A Response To David Friedman - Part Of The Problem 890*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie respond to an article by David Friedman, son of Milton Friedman, criticizing Dave on open borders. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.3.22_ 
https://rumble.com/v1l0mip-a-respons...oblem-890.html




  @Swordsmyth -- I recommend this one for you, especially the first 20 minutes or so. My view is that, in the absence of the Ring-of-Power State, borders would naturally tend to be mostly open, most of the time. But the property owners and/or corporate bodies (HOAs, "governments", etc.) regulating territorial entry/exit points would naturally reserve the right to close them for any number of reasons. That said, I don't think that the GOP position on this has anything to do with moral reasoning, the rights of men, American values, or anything else... they just calculated that it's a good political play against the Democrats in the current political environment. So, the GOP can go kick rocks as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## Occam's Banana

I edited the previous post to include the following header before the video:




> *A Response To David Friedman - Part Of The Problem 890*_
> On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie respond to an article by David Friedman, son of Milton Friedman, criticizing Dave on open borders. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.3.22_
> https://rumble.com/v1l0mip-a-respons...oblem-890.html


It is generally a good idea to include such material when posting videos of "Part of the Problem" (POTP) episodes - or any videos of any kind, for that matter.

For one thing, doing so provides additional information and context for the video beyond just the thumbnail image, which may help people to better judge whether it is relevant to their interests and something they want to spend any time listening to.

More importantly, though - and this applies specifically to POTP videos - only the 20 or so most recent episodes of POTP are made publicly available via YouTube*[1]*, Apple Podcasts, etc. This means older episodes will "disappear" after some time. This will result in non-functional YouTube video embeds that display a "Video unavailable / This video is private" message. Once that happens, if no additional information was provided, then the video might as well not have been posted at all. But by including the additional header material (especially the episode number), it is at least possible to use that extra information to seek out other sources for the episode. For example, an mp3-format audio archive of POTP episodes going back to episode #468 can be found here: https://namelyliberty.com/source/news/dave-smith/. (That's far back enough to cover all the episodes since this thread started.) And I would presume that all episodes of POTP are available in some format via subscription to POTP's distributor, GaS Digital Network

I've considered cleaning up this thread by deleting all the "video unavailable" posts for which no additional identifying information was provided, but I decided against it, just in case any of those "privated" videos ever become publicly available again for whatever reason.



*[1]* As far as I know, POTP isn't (officially) distributed on any other video platforms, such as Odysee or Rumble.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Listening now. Excellent so far.
> 
> *A Response To David Friedman - Part Of The Problem 890*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie respond to an article by David Friedman, son of Milton Friedman, criticizing Dave on open borders. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.3.22_ 
> https://rumble.com/v1l0mip-a-respons...oblem-890.html
> 
>   @Swordsmyth -- I recommend this one for you, especially the first 20 minutes or so. My view is that, in the absence of the Ring-of-Power State, borders would naturally tend to be mostly open, most of the time. But the property owners and/or corporate bodies (HOAs, "governments", etc.) regulating territorial entry/exit points would naturally reserve the right to close them for any number of reasons. That said, I don't think that the GOP position on this has anything to do with moral reasoning, the rights of men, American values, or anything else... they just calculated that it's a good political play against the Democrats in the current political environment. So, the GOP can go kick rocks as far as I'm concerned.


My view is that closed borders and restricted immigration were one thing lacking in the past that caused us to lose liberty and the problem only got worse as travel tech advanced.

If we had had more border and immigration control from the beginning we would be much better off.

The entire nation has an interest in border and immigration control and it should not be left up to the locals at entry points, they will be the most sympathetic to the foreigners who will try to subvert their policies in favor of themselves instead of the natives.

----------


## ClaytonB

> ... it should not be left up to the locals...


The problem with this view is that it retains the seed of tyranny by unnecessarily placing decision-making power in the hands of the central government. As Dave Smith goes on to argue in the podcast, if I invite you to visit me on my property (from wherever you may live), that's business between only you and me and is no concern of the State at all. But the central government spends an enormous amount of resources policing this kind of entry/exit, along with permanent immigration and naturalization. So, the true purpose of border controls is -- unsurprisingly -- not what the government explicitly states (keep the country safe, promote the long-term good of the country, etc.), it's something else. And until we talk about that "something else", we're just dancing around the real issue...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The problem with this view is that it retains the seed of tyranny by unnecessarily placing decision-making power in the hands of the central government. As Dave Smith goes on to argue in the podcast, if I invite you to visit me on my property (from wherever you may live), that's business between only you and me and is no concern of the State at all. But the central government spends an enormous amount of resources policing this kind of entry/exit, along with permanent immigration and naturalization. So, the true purpose of border controls is -- unsurprisingly -- not what the government explicitly states (keep the country safe, promote the long-term good of the country, etc.), it's something else. And until we talk about that "something else", we're just dancing around the real issue...


The problem with your view is that it lets the local border authorities destroy the rest of the country for their own profit.
Life is not perfect, immigration/border control is a national interest, some compromise with centralization is required.
If you don't like it then secede, control your own border and we will control ours.
Just because you claim that the person you invite for a temporary visit will not stay and head deeper into the country where they will try to vote and/or conquer by force doesn't mean the rest of us have to trust you or your visitor, you may be telling the truth but many others will not be.

----------


## ClaytonB

> The problem with your view is that it lets the local border authorities destroy the rest of the country for their own profit.
> Life is not perfect, immigration/border control is a national interest, some compromise with centralization is required.
> If you don't like it then secede, control your own border and we will control ours.
> Just because you claim that the person you invite for a temporary visit will not stay and head deeper into the country where they will try to vote and/or conquer by force doesn't mean the rest of us have to trust you or your visitor, you may be telling the truth but many others will not be.


But it's not my duty to pay the costs of your local border defense. Prior to mechanization, it was common for cities to be walled or fortified or at least have some kind of defensive fallback. Sure, city walls are "ugly", but it's not society's duty to pay for the aesthetic preferences of people who prefer to have unwalled cities. If a city maintains Israeli-style security at its entry/exit-points, it doesn't matter what overseas guests/visitors I have on my ranch... they will not be able to enter that city. And that's the point -- the idea of a "sealed border" that is thousands of miles long (including thousands of miles of wilderness beach-front) is just silly. Even Britain cannot perfectly seal its borders, despite the fact that they are an island, their coast is far smaller than ours and they have little, if any, wilderness beaches. For this reason, it doesn't make sense to try to do demographic-control at the national scale, certainly in the US. It's just an exercise in absurdity, yet another statist delusion.

In addition, security does not come from "general absence of threats" any more than a virus can be contained by everybody wearing masks. If you have a soft target, you surround that target with a wall and keep it safe. If you have a virus that targets the elderly and immune-compromised, you segregate them and you carefully control entry/exit to minimize the probability that the infection enters. The inversion of obvious security realities is always motivated by political goals. In this case, it is GOP/Dem wrangling. GOP wants increased domestic MIC spending, Dems want demographic warfare at the voting booth and elsewhere. Both are garbage.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> But it's not my duty to pay the costs of your local border defense. Prior to mechanization, it was common for cities to be walled or fortified or at least have some kind of defensive fallback. Sure, city walls are "ugly", but it's not society's duty to pay for the aesthetic preferences of people who prefer to have unwalled cities. If a city maintains Israeli-style security at its entry/exit-points, it doesn't matter what overseas guests/visitors I have on my ranch... they will not be able to enter that city. And that's the point -- the idea of a "sealed border" that is thousands of miles long (including thousands of miles of wilderness beach-front) is just silly. Even Britain cannot perfectly seal its borders, despite the fact that they are an island, their coast is far smaller than ours and they have little, if any, wilderness beaches. For this reason, it doesn't make sense to try to do demographic-control at the national scale, certainly in the US. It's just an exercise in absurdity, yet another statist delusion.
> 
> In addition, security does not come from "general absence of threats" any more than a virus can be contained by everybody wearing masks. If you have a soft target, you surround that target with a wall and keep it safe. If you have a virus that targets the elderly and immune-compromised, you segregate them and you carefully control entry/exit to minimize the probability that the infection enters. The inversion of obvious security realities is always motivated by political goals. In this case, it is GOP/Dem wrangling. GOP wants increased domestic MIC spending, Dems want demographic warfare at the voting booth and elsewhere. Both are garbage.


It's my/our local border defense, it is our national border defense unless you secede.
And a properly established invader can and will take cities by siege, that's why you keep them out of the land in the first place.
They also infiltrate, agitate for citizenship, and vote illegally before getting it.
You seem to ignore all of history in pursuit of open borders.

----------


## ClaytonB

> It's my/our local border defense, it is our national border defense unless you secede.


Agreed. Obviously, a huge invasion of 10's of thousands of immigrants or a military land-invasion or anything like that is a collective security issue that would have to be addressed. Gradually sneaking in over time is also a problem, but it can be addressed through tracking and targeting, round-up and summary deportation. The point is that the GOP and aligned interests are promoting an impossible fantasy. We have no issues requiring a 30-foot tall steel/concrete fence on the northern border. That's because Canada has similar welfare-state policy as the US so Canadians won't bother immigrating here for the same handouts they already have at home. Rather than addressing the absurdity of the welfare-state policies and working to remove them, the GOP just wants to build a wall. That's called capitulation and, really, treachery. This was one of the main reasons I quit the Republican party after Bush II. I can imagine voting for Trump but I will never be a Republican again, not so long as they continue to be the "Marxism, but more gradually"-party. *That* is the unspoken reason behind all the political machinations surrounding the southern wall. If the GOP were addressing the root of the problem (welfare-State handouts), the incentive to cross the Southern border from Mexico would be massively lower, because those handouts would be far less than they are today. But the GOP has discovered the Fount of All Political Progress: blatantly lying to your base... such as saying you're "the party of small government", and then pork-barrelling the explicitly Marxist opposition to shame.




> And a properly established invader can and will take cities by siege, that's why you keep them out of the land in the first place.


These are all operational questions that can be negotiated between the States through the Federal mechanism. What we have now is a fantastical absurdity, an idol constructed to keep everybody busy arguing over whether they're for the idol or against the idol, instead of talking about the real issues, which go completely unaddressed.




> They also infiltrate, agitate for citizenship, and vote illegally before getting it.


That's why you need ID. I don't care why/how you got here, you can't vote without valid identification and registration. This is obvious.




> You seem to ignore all of history in pursuit of open borders.


"Open borders" is just a fnord now. It's designed to switch off the brain and reduce the discussion to monkey-mind chest-pounding. How open/closed the borders should be is not some kind of decision that is made for all time from my armchair or your armchair. If our country were functioning as the founders intended, that decision is partly the result of the states negotiating between each other, and partly the result of executive decision-making. For example, during a time of war, the borders might be sealed shut by the President for a duration. That makes sense. But when the crisis over, they would be completely reopened and trade/immigration would resume to its normal levels. What we have now is some kind of fantasy fiction designed to lure the masses into pointless debates over nothing. It's textbook _Wag the Dog_...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Agreed. Obviously, a huge invasion of 10's of thousands of immigrants or a military land-invasion or anything like that is a collective security issue that would have to be addressed. Gradually sneaking in over time is also a problem, but it can be addressed through tracking and targeting, round-up and summary deportation. The point is that the GOP and aligned interests are promoting an impossible fantasy. We have no issues requiring a 30-foot tall steel/concrete fence on the northern border. That's because Canada has similar welfare-state policy as the US so Canadians won't bother immigrating here for the same handouts they already have at home. Rather than addressing the absurdity of the welfare-state policies and working to remove them, the GOP just wants to build a wall. That's called capitulation and, really, treachery. This was one of the main reasons I quit the Republican party after Bush II. I can imagine voting for Trump but I will never be a Republican again, not so long as they continue to be the "Marxism, but more gradually"-party. *That* is the unspoken reason behind all the political machinations surrounding the southern wall. If the GOP were addressing the root of the problem (welfare-State handouts), the incentive to cross the Southern border from Mexico would be massively lower, because those handouts would be far less than they are today. But the GOP has discovered the Fount of All Political Progress: blatantly lying to your base... such as saying you're "the party of small government", and then pork-barrelling the explicitly Marxist opposition to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> These are all operational questions that can be negotiated between the States through the Federal mechanism. What we have now is a fantastical absurdity, an idol constructed to keep everybody busy arguing over whether they're for the idol or against the idol, instead of talking about the real issues, which go completely unaddressed.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you need ID. I don't care why/how you got here, you can't vote without valid identification and registration. This is obvious.
> ...


They came before we had a welfare state because we had prosperity, then they helped create the welfare state.
We will get rid of the welfare state much faster if we stop the invasion and a wall/heavy patrols are the way to do that.

The side that benefits politically from them either gets them citizenship or provides them with fraudulent ID, you can minimize the fraud but the more of them there are the harder it becomes.

Our ancestors failed to understand that to some extent all of life is a war, if you are to survive you must have some degree of wartime controls on immigration and trade both.
Hard and low limits on immigration, tariffs that are higher on countries more opposed to you, and absolute embargoes on outright enemies like the CCP.
We would not have the welfare state or any of the other infringements on our liberty, and we would be much richer and stronger if we had followed such policies from the beginning.

----------


## ClaytonB

> They came before we had a welfare state because we had prosperity, then they helped create the welfare state.


I don't agree with this theory, I think it is historically unsound. It is based on a failure to correctly assess the immense effect of the Federal Reserve on US politics, beginning in 1913, and the world wars. No, we did not have a massive Mexican immigration problem in 1913.

The overriding purpose of the Federal Reserve -- far and above all other secondary purposes it may serve -- is (a) to fund political bribery (aka "lobbying", but it's not just lobbying when you have a printing-press) and (b) welfare for the rich (primarily in the form of bank bailouts). In other words, the Fed is socialism for the Davos class. All those billionaires are raking in fat, risk-free, guaranteed dividends because they are all part of a system that's "too big to fail" and guaranteed to be bailed out with the printing-press. These are mainly hereditary, old-world families, with a few nouveau-riche permitted to enter the club and learn the ropes if they prove to be sufficiently adept at licking boots. Between the establishment of the Fed, and the first and second world wars, there was a massive influx of political elites from other countries, to the US. Those immigres were the parents, grandparents or great-grandparents of the bureaucrats staffing all the Federal agencies, and the term-limit busting Congressional dinosaurs which we call "the Swamp".

So, the Swamp isn't just doe-eyed Red State politicians who flew off to Washington to fix the Social Security deficit, and then got bought out and corrupted by lobbyists. That's part of it, but those are actually the bit-players. The Swamp is deeply, deeply entrenched, and our foreign entanglements have brought _alll_ the chickens home to roost, right in the place where they can do the most damage to ordinary Americans: Washington, DC. It was all fun when we were chanting Rah-Rah-Go-America, Bomb-Those-Towel-Heads, and other such single-digit IQ WWE nonsense. But the actual cost to us is the present political reality. We bombed foreign people and they sent their best minds over here to "persuade" us to change, that is, to infiltrate and subvert the Central Nervous System of American politics. And they have been wildly successful.

Yes, we have a demographic war being waged on our southern border but the lack of a wall is not even remotely close to being the cause of that war. It's just a band-aid that will help the DC Swamp ignore the problem and kick it down the another half-generation so our children will have to deal with it. Plus, it dovetails in many ways with the increase of Federal power, which DC always wants.




> We will get rid of the welfare state much faster if we stop the invasion and a wall/heavy patrols are the way to do that.


I would agree to many political changes *if* there were some real (tangible) concession of something else. For example, if we close all or nearly all overseas US military bases, I would consider it a fair trade to redirect the excess military personnel to border/coastal security (or support). Building a wall would be a trivial undertaking with those kinds of resources, so why not. But just adding more expenses/personnel to an already busted political problem is no real change. It's just throwing bad money after good. The Dems are also wrong, because they really do want the border to be open. I'm just saying that I see no reason to change the _status quo_ until somebody proposes a policy-change that addresses the root-cause to at least _some_ extent, even if small. I think Trump's policy is less bad than the Democrat policy, but the primary value would be if he is using it in the background to twist their arm on the underlying root-causes. I hope he is doing that, but there is no way for us to know from the outside. "Do X, or you get more wall" is just fine. But "More wall" all by itself is pointless. It will fail to accomplish what you hope for, and will end up just playing into the Swamp's hands, as always.




> The side that benefits politically from them either gets them citizenship or provides them with fraudulent ID, you can minimize the fraud but the more of them there are the harder it becomes.


Yes, demographic warfare is real, but you should always be suspicious of quick solutions to long-term problems.




> Our ancestors failed to understand that to some extent all of life is a war, if you are to survive you must have some degree of wartime controls on immigration and trade both.


I hard disagree. All of life is a war _in this fallen world_; as believers, we are to reject this world's "eat or be eaten"-calculus, lock, stock and barrel; and to the extent that the US is supposed to be a Christian nation, it would have to do likewise. As it stands, the US is a rank abomination in the sight of God. From a biblical standpoint, our nation is easily in the top-10 most evil nations in the world, maybe even top-5. We certainly do _more total evil_ than any other nation... it's not even a competition. But some nations commit evils that are more deeply blasphemous to God, so it's a toss-up.




> Hard and low limits on immigration, tariffs that are higher on countries more opposed to you, and absolute embargoes on outright enemies like the CCP.
> We would not have the welfare state or any of the other infringements on our liberty, and we would be much richer and stronger if we had followed such policies from the beginning.


That's your view, but it's not the Republic that the founding Fathers wrote into the Constitution. We are to be a nation devoid of foreign entanglements, free and open to all alike who want to trade with our businessmen. Any American businessman who is trading with somebody overseas would only be doing so if it profits him. So, all voluntary trade is automatically profitable to the US. Economic warfare is poison and it's part of the poison by which the Fed/Swamp have tranq'd our entire country and rendered us completely helpless to their rapacious plunder. We participate in their poison to our own ruin. But I'm not naive, I know it's not going away. But I'm constantly reminded of that phrase in Ezekiel... "I will bring the most wicked of nations..." (Ez. 7:24) that is, I'm going to bring a people in judgment against you who _do your own evil_ far better than you yourself do. Whether from within or without, I do not know, but I can see the setup already forming. The United States is about to be struck down to the ground like no nation has ever been struck before.

----------


## TheTexan

> I don't agree with this theory, I think it is historically unsound.


I don't think history has much to offer regarding insights on immigration policies.

Modern immigration is qualitatively different since the invention of the airplane.  Historically, immigration had minimal impact on any society because a) immigration was rare because it was dangerous and difficult, and 2) most immigrants were from a relatively short distance away, and usually shared a similar language and culture.

Today, there is mass immigration from and to all over the place, resulting in irreconcilable clashes of culture and language that will inevitably result in conflict.  People were not designed to mix this way.  The "melting pot" theory of immigration is horse $#@!.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I don't agree with this theory, I think it is historically unsound. It is based on a failure to correctly assess the immense effect of the Federal Reserve on US politics, beginning in 1913, and the world wars. No, we did not have a massive Mexican immigration problem in 1913.
> 
> The overriding purpose of the Federal Reserve -- far and above all other secondary purposes it may serve -- is (a) to fund political bribery (aka "lobbying", but it's not just lobbying when you have a printing-press) and (b) welfare for the rich (primarily in the form of bank bailouts). In other words, the Fed is socialism for the Davos class. All those billionaires are raking in fat, risk-free, guaranteed dividends because they are all part of a system that's "too big to fail" and guaranteed to be bailed out with the printing-press. These are mainly hereditary, old-world families, with a few nouveau-riche permitted to enter the club and learn the ropes if they prove to be sufficiently adept at licking boots. Between the establishment of the Fed, and the first and second world wars, there was a massive influx of political elites from other countries, to the US. Those immigres were the parents, grandparents or great-grandparents of the bureaucrats staffing all the Federal agencies, and the term-limit busting Congressional dinosaurs which we call "the Swamp".
> 
> So, the Swamp isn't just doe-eyed Red State politicians who flew off to Washington to fix the Social Security deficit, and then got bought out and corrupted by lobbyists. That's part of it, but those are actually the bit-players. The Swamp is deeply, deeply entrenched, and our foreign entanglements have brought _alll_ the chickens home to roost, right in the place where they can do the most damage to ordinary Americans: Washington, DC. It was all fun when we were chanting Rah-Rah-Go-America, Bomb-Those-Towel-Heads, and other such single-digit IQ WWE nonsense. But the actual cost to us is the present political reality. We bombed foreign people and they sent their best minds over here to "persuade" us to change, that is, to infiltrate and subvert the Central Nervous System of American politics. And they have been wildly successful.
> 
> Yes, we have a demographic war being waged on our southern border but the lack of a wall is not even remotely close to being the cause of that war. It's just a band-aid that will help the DC Swamp ignore the problem and kick it down the another half-generation so our children will have to deal with it. Plus, it dovetails in many ways with the increase of Federal power, which DC always wants.
> 
> 
> ...


I was not speaking only of Mexican immigrants but of immigrants in general who did not and do not share the history, values, and traditions of the founders and real Americans.
You acknowledged that such were part of the problem.
Things were bad enough before but they began to get much worse starting with the failed socialist revolutions in Europe in the 1840s and it only accelerated as technology advanced and the cities started to become equivalent to European cities so the newcomers didn't have to put up with frontier conditions.

We have to take whatever we can get to slow the bleeding and then reverse it when we can get it, Trump was getting us the wall and he had begun to bring home the troops.
He was also working on cutting welfare for immigrants and citizens both.

It is true that as Christians we should not engage in offensive warfare for the sake of it just because the rest of the world does but we have a duty to engage in defensive warfare to protect ourselves and our posterity.
And America has been hijacked to commit many evils, but we still do far less proportionally to our size and power than most other nations.

The founders were divided on the kind of economic defensive warfare I propose and the ones on my side were right.
You can avoid foreign entanglements but you can't keep others from targeting you and manipulating any openings like trade against you.
Economic warfare is poison, but if you don't defend yourself from it you will be poisoned even if you do not engage in it offensively.


The US is about to be redeemed like no other nation (save perhaps Biblical Israel) has ever been redeemed, a temporary punishment may be part of that process but it will not result in a permanent destruction yet because there is too much good left in her and too much of the evil has been imposed against the will of the people.

----------


## ClaytonB

> The US is about to be redeemed like no other nation (save perhaps Biblical Israel) has ever been redeemed, a temporary punishment may be part of that process but it will not result in a permanent destruction yet because there is too much good left in her and *too much of the evil has been imposed against the will of the people*.


Perhaps. Time and tribulation suffering will tell for sure...

----------


## Occam's Banana

*"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #219: Dave Smith*
_Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) welcomes fan favorite, Dave Smith, back onto the show to discuss his recent appearance at Young Americans for Liberty, the victories of the Mises Caucus, and why no one hates Donald Trump more than he does._
https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-219:5

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Hotter Than The Sun w/ Scott Horton - Part Of The Problem 891*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Scott discuss the continued foreign policy failures that the U.S. government continues to make, detailed in his new book Hotter Than The Sun. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.7.22_
https://rumble.com/v1l19q0-hotter-th...oblem-891.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Hotter Than The Sun w/ Scott Horton - Part Of The Problem 891*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Scott discuss the continued foreign policy failures that the U.S. government continues to make, detailed in his new book Hotter Than The Sun. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.7.22_
> https://rumble.com/v1l19q0-hotter-th...oblem-891.html


*The Recklessness of the Biden Administration*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem #891, Dave and Scott Horton discuss the issue of mutual destruction._
https://rumble.com/v1l0lh7-the-reckl...istration.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #219: Dave Smith*
> _Michael Malice (YOUR WELCOME) welcomes fan favorite, Dave Smith, back onto the show to discuss his recent appearance at Young Americans for Liberty, the victories of the Mises Caucus, and why no one hates Donald Trump more than he does._
> https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-219:5


The actual discussion starts around the 20 minute mark. I never watch Michael Malice, so I don't know much about him, but I was kind of surprised that he didnt know the difference between Young Americans for Liberty and Students for Liberty.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Raid On Donald Trump's Home - Part Of The Problem 892*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the Raid on Donald Trump's Florida home and what it means for American politics moving forward!_
https://rumble.com/v1l0ltf-the-raid-...oblem-892.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Deep State Shows Its Hand - Part Of The Problem 893*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem,Dave and Robbie take a look at the media reaction to the raid on Donald Trump's Florida home, and how the deep state has been looking for a way to disqualify Trump from running for office again. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.13.22_
https://rumble.com/v1l0ivv-the-deep-...oblem-893.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Future w/ Michael Malice - Part Of The Problem 894*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Michael discuss their concerns for the future, from the dramatic raid on Donald Trump's home, to the impact it will have on the upcoming election. We also hear about the Media backlash to the trumpianisim that is surging in American politics. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.15.22_
https://rumble.com/v1l06cr-the-futur...oblem-894.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Forward Party - Part Of The Problem 895*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the Forward Party publicly stated policies, and the effectiveness of Andrew Yang as a candidate. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.17.22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2LGRdjEK24

----------


## ClaytonB

What a duo...

*Alex Stein 99 - Part Of The Problem 896*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Alex discuss his career highlights including the AOC catcalling moment and how he became the public figure he is today by satirizing city council meetings all over the country. This episode was recorded on 8.19.22_
https://rumble.com/v1l069p-alex-stei...oblem-896.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

> What a duo...


So that future generations reading this thread might know to what duo you were referring:




> I edited the previous post to include [a header with identifying information] before the video [...]
> 
> It is generally a good idea to include such material when posting videos of "Part of the Problem" (POTP) episodes - or any videos of any kind, for that matter.
> 
> For one thing, doing so provides additional information and context for the video beyond just the thumbnail image, which may help people to better judge whether it is relevant to their interests and something they want to spend any time listening to.
> 
> More importantly, though - and this applies specifically to POTP videos - only the 20 or so most recent episodes of POTP are made publicly available via YouTube*[1]*, Apple Podcasts, etc. This means older episodes will "disappear" after some time. This will result in non-functional YouTube video embeds that display a "Video unavailable / This video is private" message. Once that happens, if no additional information was provided, then the video might as well not have been posted at all. But by including the additional header material (especially the episode number), it is at least possible to use that extra information to seek out other sources for the episode. For example, an mp3-format audio archive of POTP episodes going back to episode #468 can be found here: https://namelyliberty.com/source/news/dave-smith/. (That's far back enough to cover all the episodes since this thread started.) And I would presume that all episodes of POTP are available in some format via subscription to POTP's distributor, GaS Digital Network
> 
> I've considered cleaning up this thread by deleting all the "video unavailable" posts for which no additional identifying information was provided, but I decided against it, just in case any of those "privated" videos ever become publicly available again for whatever reason.
> ...

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Voluntaryist Handbook w/ Keith Knight - Part Of The Problem 897*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Keith Knight discuss Keith's new book The Voluntaryist Handbook: A Collection of Essays, Excerpts, and Quotes, to discuss the principle of Voluntaryism and how forced association is a detriment to humanity. This Episode Was Recorded on 8.22.22_
https://rumble.com/v1l0569-the-volun...oblem-897.html





*Goodbye Brian Stelter*
https://rumble.com/v1l0681-goodbye-brian-stelter.html

----------


## ClaytonB

> *The Voluntaryist Handbook w/ Keith Knight - Part Of The Problem 897*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Keith Knight discuss Keith's new book The Voluntaryist Handbook: A Collection of Essays, Excerpts, and Quotes, to discuss the principle of Voluntaryism and how forced association is a detriment to humanity. This Episode Was Recorded on 8.22.22_
> https://rumble.com/v1l0569-the-volun...oblem-897.html


This was an excellent episode, +recommend. Bookmarked for libertarianism elevator-pitch...

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Our High Society w/ Chris From Brooklyn - Part Of The Problem 898*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave's long time friend, Comedian Chris From Brooklyn joins the show to discuss the way the world has turned upside down, including the riot in the capitol on January 6th, the fall of CNN, Russian collusion, Anthony Fauci failing up, and much more! This Episode Was Recorded On 8.23.22_
https://rumble.com/v1l0677-our-high-...oblem-898.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Consequences of Debt Forgiveness - Part Of The Problem 899*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the ramifications of the Biden administration forgiving billions in student loan debt. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.26.22_
https://rumble.com/v1l06xv-the-conse...blem-899.html\

----------


## Occam's Banana

*What Did Zuckerberg Just Admit? - Part Of The Problem 900*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie react to Mark Zuckerberg's admission on The Joe Rogan Podcast that the FBI asked Facebook to "throttle down" access to the Hunter Biden laptop leak. We then go on to listen to the White House professional liar Karrine Jean Pierre accuse "MAGA Republicans" of being Semi Facists and what that means for regular people. This Episode Was Recorded On 8.30.22_
https://rumble.com/v1l0415-what-did-...oblem-900.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*unreliable sources - Part Of The Problem 901*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the accusations leveled at Trump after the unprecedented raid on his home in Florida. This Episode Was Recorded On 9.2.22_
https://rumble.com/v1l03jd-unreliabl...oblem-901.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Biden Declares War On The People w/ Clint Russell - Part Of The Problem 902*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave is joined by Clint Russell, host of The Liberty Lockdown Podcast to break down Joe Biden's poorly thought out address earlier in the week. This Episode Was Recorded On 9.3.22_
https://rumble.com/v1l03td-biden-dec...oblem-902.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*THREAD: Debate: Trump's legacy - Dave Smith vs. Styxhexenhammer666*

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Orwellian World - Part Of The Problem 913*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at a recent video of a Canadian actress with a prospective vaccine injury. We then take a look at a video montage of the corporate press reacting to the 2018 election and the narrative around it._
https://rumble.com/v1mf7d9-the-orwel...ave-smith.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Ben Shapiro Is Wrong - Part Of The Problem 908*
> _On this episode of Part Of the Problem Dave Smith takes a look at a recent conversation between Ben Shapiro and Vivek Ramaswamy about the failings and shortcomings of Libertarian philosophy, and Dave tells us where their arguments fail to hold water. This episode Was Recorded On 9.18.22_
> https://rumble.com/v1l01gd-ben-shapi...oblem-908.html


*Families Are Communist?*
_Dave Smith brings you the latest in politics! This episode Was Recorded On 9.18.22_
https://rumble.com/v1mi0av-families-are-communist.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Let Me Change Your Mind - Part Of The Problem 910*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie respond to a video by Steven Crowder titled Why I'm A Recovering Libertarian, in which he explains the reasons he does not identify as a libertarian. This Episode Was Recorded On 9.22.22_
> https://rumble.com/v1l5ts3-let-me-ch...oblem-910.html


*Steven Crowder Is A Libertarian Too*
_Steven Crowder  explains the reasons he does not identify as a libertarian. This Episode Was Recorded On 9.22.22_
https://rumble.com/v1mf7dt-steven-cr...arian-too.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Was Russia Provoked? - Part Of The Problem 914*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie break down the events that brought us to such heightened tensions with Russia, including the Boris Johnson sabotage on the Ukraine peace deal, the connection of Nord Stream to the narrative around overthrowing dictators, and the forced scarcity being forced upon us right now. This Episode Was Recorded on 10.3.22_
https://rumble.com/v1mn5ab-was-russi...oblem-914.html





*Dave Responds To Destiny*
https://rumble.com/v1mo7u3-dave-resp...o-destiny.html

----------


## TheTexan

> *Was Russia Provoked? - Part Of The Problem 914*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie break down the events that brought us to such heightened tensions with Russia, including the Boris Johnson sabotage on the Ukraine peace deal, the connection of Nord Stream to the narrative around overthrowing dictators, and the forced scarcity being forced upon us right now. This Episode Was Recorded on 10.3.22_
> https://rumble.com/v1mn5ab-was-russi...oblem-914.html


@7:00 "inexcusable"

Since when is it "inexcusable" to aid someone against an aggressor, especially when they've specifically asked for your help?  (Rhetorical question...)

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Was Russia Provoked? - Part Of The Problem 914*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie break down the events that brought us to such heightened tensions with Russia, including the Boris Johnson sabotage on the Ukraine peace deal, the connection of Nord Stream to the narrative around overthrowing dictators, and the forced scarcity being forced upon us right now. This Episode Was Recorded on 10.3.22_
> https://rumble.com/v1mn5ab-was-russi...oblem-914.html


*What's the motivation behind the Nord Stream sabotage?*
[In this clip from episode 914] of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie break down the connection of Nord Stream to the narrative around overthrowing dictators. This Episode Was Recorded on 10.3.22
https://rumble.com/v1msox9-whats-the...-sabotage.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Future Of The Economy Pt. III - Part Of The Problem 915 I Clint Russell I GuySwann*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave, Clint, and Guy discuss the seemingly imminent collapse of the fiat monetary system, the steps that brought us here and a message of hope in decentralization. This Episode Was Recorded On10.5.22_
https://rumble.com/v1mwzhz-the-futur...russell-i.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dennis Prager Is Wrong - Part Of The Problem 916*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie respond to a recent episode of The Dennis Prager Podcast entitled Libertarians, where Prager makes the case for not voting 3rd party. This Episode Was Recorded On10.7.22_
https://rumble.com/v1naz5d-dennis-pr...e-smith-i.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Wars We Wage I Part Of The Problem 917*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave explains his endorsement of Blake Masters in Arizona. We hear about the dramatic situation in the oil market right now, then Robbie and Dave take a look at Stacy Abrams recent statements about Abortion. This Episode Was Recorded On 10.10.22_
https://rumble.com/v1nk9v3-the-wars-...ave-smith.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Breaking Through The Propaganda - Part Of The Problem 918*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at a recent clip from The Joe Rogan Experience, where Joe speaks to the founder of Rolling Stone magazine about the government's role in censorship, and then we take a look at Tulsi Gabbard's declaration that she is breaking away from the Democrat Party. This Episode Was Recorded On 10.11.22_
https://rumble.com/v1nveux-breaking-...ave-smith.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Truth about Ukraine and Russia - Part Of The Problem 919*
_On this episode of Part of The Problem Dave responds to a youtuber who has some bad information about the Russian invasion of Ukraine. This Episode Was Recorded On 10.21.22_
https://rumble.com/v1p5hat-the-truth...ave-smith.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Dr. Drew After Dark - Ep. 190 : Loyal To A Fault w/ Dave Smith*
_This week we welcome comedian, cohost of Legion of Skanks podcast, political correspondent Dave Smith! Drew tells Dave how much he loved being on Legion of Skanks, they discuss how messed up the college system is, and take a look at some really cool videos involving shaving on a bus, learning about snail pronouns, and feminine energy! We then take some listener questions about amnesia, taints, and how hair plays into farts.  We take a look at some Horrible or Hilarious clips, a man who's had some issues with hiccups and some TikToks!_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbhFEkQc7Hc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Crony System - Part Of The Problem 920*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss Elon Musk buying twitter, misleading statistics, Shane Hazel, and so much more! This Episode Was Recorded On 10.22.22_
https://rumble.com/v1pbfaf-the-crony...e-smith-i.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How We Sell Our Ideas I Part Of The Problem 921*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave discusses three videos: "Live with Chris Rufo: The battle to 'stop woke'", "Scott Horton Speech on the History Behind the Russia-Ukraine Crisis SLC, Utah 2/26/22", and "The Need for Beauty in Economics" by Jeff Deist. This episode was Recorded on 10.22.22_
https://rumble.com/v1pcnmt-how-we-se...e-smith-i.html





*Live with Chris Rufo: The battle to 'stop woke'*
_Livestream with Nick Gillespie, Chris Rufo, and Zach Weissmueller's about Rufo's "counterrevolution" against Critical Race Theory and "gender ideology."_ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94GDPOFH6_w




*Scott Horton Speech on the History Behind the Russia-Ukraine Crisis SLC, Utah 2/26/22*
_Scott Horton gives a comprehensive speech on the story behind the Russia-Ukraine crisis to the Libertarian Party of Utah and Mises Caucus in Salt Lake City, Utah 2/26/22_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbiuAfcpzQU




*The Need for Beauty in Economics*
_Free Markets are often criticized for producing ugly, dystopian, consumer-driven landscapes, but is this true? Jeff explains how we need more than intellectual appeal to advance the cause of liberty—we need an appeal to beauty._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axfJzzOnZtw

----------


## acptulsa

I like Dave.  But sometimes he just misses the boat.  He gets so close to the heart of the problem, then gets distracted by a part of the problem.

Yes, Dave, totalitarian government is the problem.  But not because it's influencing or forcing big corporations to do things, but because big corporate interests can get their way by buying government.  Make that leap and it fixes every problem he has explaining why liberty is good.

Big business in a free society is balanced by small business.  So big business builds up government to the point where it can regulate small business into a shadow of its normal power, or even lock it down and squash it.  Government isn't using corporations as its tools, corporate interests are using government.

Therefore, liberty works not in spite of being messy, but because of that.  That's the beauty Jeff Deist has his finger on, but didn't articulate.  Dave can't find it.  If you don't entrust government to police commerce, commerce can't buy government.  If commerce can't buy government, you will always have other choices.

The Nestlē boycott fifty years ago worked because people could choose other, similar products.  Now we can't just boycott BNSF for mistreating its workers, or just boycott Pfizer.  BNSF has monopolies.  Pfizer is in cahoots with J and J and Moderna, and more.  We have to boycott rail.  We have to boycott medicine.  That's fine for those of us who can.  But not everyone is in a position to do it.

Make that leap, see how the fascist relationship really works, and it becomes clear what our job is.  We have to make people see that centralized order isn't beautiful. It's order that's robotic.  The messiness of liberty is beautiful.

We have to make people see that centralized control _makes_ messes, because it's in their interest to do so.  People _want_ order, so messes cause them to clamor to be controlled.  We have to make them see that the beauty of the chaos of liberty is that it produces order, because most people want it.  So, the majority of these free and equal people are working to create it.

----------


## Occam's Banana

_"To be black-pilled is to regard these people as unstoppable foes."_ -- Michael Malice

*Our Unimpressive Elites - Part Of The Problem 922*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the people in charge of American society, including Joe Biden not being able to make it through an interview, Nancy Pelosi not understanding economics, and AOC keeping it real classy in the face protesters. This episode Was Recorded On 10.24.22_
https://rumble.com/v1pv7b7-our-unimp...e-smith-i.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Blake Masters For U.S. Senate - Part Of The Problem 923 I Blake Masters*
On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave is joined by Blake Masters, who is running for a seat in the Senate in Arizona. Find Blake Masters Here : https://www.blakemasters.com/ This episode was recorded on 10.26.22
https://rumble.com/v1q9597-blake-mas...-i-blake-.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Kanye Vs The Jews - Part Of The Problem 924*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the drama Kanye West has gotten himself into over his comments about Jewish people running the entertainment industry. This Episode Was Recorded On 10.28.22_
https://rumble.com/v1qiya3-kanye-vs-...e-smith-i.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Enemy Class - Part Of The Problem 925*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the recent push by the media to gaslight the American public on political violence, and how the public is waking up to their lies._
https://rumble.com/v1qzr2v-the-enemy...he-fire-i.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*We Refuse Your Request For Amnesty - Part Of The Problem 926*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie respond to the recent article in The Atlantic by Emily Oster "Lets Declare A Pandemic Amnesty" in regards to the unforgivable acts undertaken by the state and the people complicit in their actions. This Episode Was Recorded On 11.1.22_
https://rumble.com/v1rdcb3-we-refuse...oblem-926.html





*The Broken Thought Process [clip from PotP 926]*
https://rumble.com/v1r5qjt-the-broke...t-process.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Most Important Election Of All Time I Part Of The Problem 927*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave takes a look at a recent segment by Bill Maher on the importance of voting in this upcoming midterm election. This Episode Was Recorded On 11.7.22_
https://rumble.com/v1souez-the-most-...i-dave-sm.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Election Day 2022 I Part Of The Problem 928*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the drama around the 2022 midterm elections, including mail in early ballots and voting machines not working._
https://rumble.com/v1sqeip-election-...ave-smith.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Midterm Election Reaction*
https://rumble.com/v1t0sg3-midterm-e...-reaction.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Midterm Elections and What They Mean I Part Of The Problem 929*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the big losses for the covid regime,  Ron DeSantis' and Rand Paul's victory speeches, and what the future could bring in terms of investigations into Anthony Fauci. This Episode Was Recorded On 11.11.22_
https://rumble.com/v1txl8z-the-midte...e-problem.html

----------


## ClaytonB

> *The Midterm Elections and What They Mean I Part Of The Problem 929*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the big losses for the covid regime,  Ron DeSantis' and Rand Paul's victory speeches, and what the future could bring in terms of investigations into Anthony Fauci. This Episode Was Recorded On 11.11.22_
> https://rumble.com/v1txl8z-the-midte...e-problem.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #233: "Comic" Dave Smith*
> _Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) welcomes back comedian and podcast host, Dave Smith, to discuss the results of the mid-term election, his thoughts on how the Libertarian party performed, and what he believes are the real reasons behind the lack of a “Red Wave” this election._
> https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-233:a


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *The FTX Collapse I Part Of The Problem 930*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at the recent collapse of FTX, and what that means for the financial markets the world over. This episode was recorded on 11.15.22_
> https://rumble.com/v1v9u0b-the-ftx-c...oblem-930.html


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Donald Trump Returns I Part Of The Problem 931*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the events surrounding the recent Ukrainian missile that strayed into Poland and almost started World War III. They also discuss the announcement by former President, Donald Trump, his chances of winning, and what that means for the upcoming Presidential election._
> https://rumble.com/v1vmmkv-donald-tr...oblem-931.html


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Endless Wars, Endless Money I Part Of The Problem 932*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at Donald Trump's recent statement that drug dealers deserve the death penalty, then we hear about the most recent NATO push to start WW III with Russia. We also take a look at Thomas Massie discussing the rampant spending in Ukraine and who is keeping track of it. This Episode Was Recorded On 11.18.22_
https://rumble.com/v1vu2o9-endless-w...oblem-932.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Great Unbanning I Part Of The Problem 933*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the dramatic unbanning of prominent figures on twitter including Donald Trump, Sargon Of Akkad, and Andrew Tate. This Episode Was Recorded On 11.23.22_
https://rumble.com/v1wyhcl-the-great...oblem-933.html







> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1595473875847942146

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Lying, Hack Elites I Part Of The Problem 934*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the fear caused by obvious questions at the White House, and we look at John Stewart's recent interview with Condoleezza Rice and Hillary Clinton, where he handles them with the softest kid gloves._
https://rumble.com/v1xbwjv-lying-hac...oblem-934.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*China Should Liberate Us I Part Of The Problem 935*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the meeting between Trump, Kanye, and Fuentes, Elon Musk handing out blanket Twitter amnesty, and how US foreign policy has ruined our reputation as a shining example of freedom in the world. This Episode Was Recorded On 11.28.22_
https://rumble.com/v1xy3x3-china-sho...ave-smith.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Kanye Vs The World I Part Of The Problem 936 I Dave Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Kanye's Dinner With Donald Trump*
https://rumble.com/v1yib5n-kanyes-di...ald-trump.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The FTX Scandal Continues I Part Of The Problem 937*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie first take a look at Kanye West Doubling down on his recent controversial comments, then we take a look at Sam Bankman-Fried and his recent appearance on GMA where he seems to incriminate himself talking about the "mishandling" of customer funds._
https://rumble.com/v1ypsiv-the-ftx-s...oblem-937.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *The Twitter Files I Part Of The Problem 938*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the response from Donald Trump to the information released by Elon Musk in the Twitter Files released last week. We then listen to a former content moderator speak about the mindset behind Twitter censorship._
> https://rumble.com/v1zozh5-the-twitt...oblem-938.html


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Evil And The Depraved I Part Of The Problem 939*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at John Bolton's revelation that he may run for president and how hypocritical his reasoning may be. We then take a look at the most recent push to experiment on infants by the covid regime._
https://rumble.com/v2019qt-the-evil-...oblem-939.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Scott Horton On Twitter, Yemen, and The World I Part Of The Problem 940*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Scott discuss the implications of corruption coming out of the twitter files, then Scott gives us an update on the conflict in Yemen and the depth of U.S. Involvement in it._
https://rumble.com/v2069q9-scott-hor...-the-prob.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Progressive Cult Freaks Out I Part Of The Problem 941*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the left's grasp on Big Tech political censorship and its direct result on our society, while the left turns a blind eye to rampant child abuse and blatantly tries to destroy traditions that give us common societal ties. This Episode Was Recorded On 12.15.22_
https://rumble.com/v20zlu9-the-progr...oblem-941.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Michael Knowles Gets It Wrong I Part Of The Problem 942*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at Michael Knowles recent appearance on Timcast IRL, and discuss his takes on libertarianism. This Episode Was Recorded On 12.16.22_
https://rumble.com/v217epd-michael-k...oblem-942.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Will Elon Step Down? I Part Of The Problem 943*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss Elon Musk's twitter poll addressing his leadership of the company. The guys then discuss the alphabet agency's involvement in suppressing dissonant speech on social media. Finally, Dave addresses Tucker Carlson's recent piece on how the same agencies that suppress your speech also may have been involved in the Kennedy assassination. This Episode Was Recorded On 12.19.22_
https://rumble.com/v21ob1n-will-elon...oblem-943.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *A Coup In Our Country I Part Of The Problem 944*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie discuss the Twitter files #7 drop, which exposed cooperation with, and funding from the FBI. The guys also take a look at how this whole situation feels very similar to the revolutions sparked by our alphabet agencies in foreign countries. This Episode Was Recorded On 12.20.22_
> https://rumble.com/v21y1tz-a-coup-in...oblem-943.html


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Ukraine And the Spending Bill Sham I Part Of The Problem 945*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the recent trip to the U.S. by Zelensky to ask for more aid in the war against Ukraine, his banning of opposition parties, and religions, and the guys ask the question, Where has all the money already sent to Ukraine gone? This Episode Was Recorded On 12.23.22_
> https://rumble.com/v228z7d-ukraine-a...oblem-943.html


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

*What's Your Problem? Dave and Robbie answer your questions! I Part Of The Problem 946*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie answer all your questions about the biggest news stories of the year. This episode was recorded on 12.27.22_
https://rumble.com/v23163h-whats-you...ith-i-par.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*2022 Year In Review I Part Of The Problem 947*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem Dave and Robbie take a look at the biggest stories from 2022 and look ahead to their effects on our future! This Episode Was Recorded On 12.31.22_
https://rumble.com/v23cwo9-2022-year...oblem-947.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The White Pill w/ Michael Malice I Part Of The Problem 948*
_Michael Malice and very failed comedian Dave Smith bring you the latest in politics! On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Michael discuss Michael's new book The White Pill : A Tale Of Good And Evil, about the history of the Soviet Union from the Bolshevik Revolution to the fall of the Berlin Wall.
Get The White Pill Here: https://whitepillbook.com_
https://rumble.com/v243d69-the-white...oblem-948.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Drama In The House, Fascism In The North I Part Of The Problem 949*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the collapse of Damar Hamlin during Monday Night Football, the GoP civil war taking place in the House right now, and the rhetoric being thrown at the holdouts to appoint Kevin McCarthy. We then hear about Jordan Peterson and his sentence to Re-Education. This Episode Was Recorded On 1.5.22_
https://rumble.com/v24dla7-drama-in-...-problem-.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Drama In The House, Fascism In The North I Part Of The Problem 949*
> _On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss the collapse of Damar Hamlin during Monday Night Football, the GoP civil war taking place in the House right now, and the rhetoric being thrown at the holdouts to appoint Kevin McCarthy. We then hear about Jordan Peterson and his sentence to Re-Education. This Episode Was Recorded On 1.5.22_
> https://rumble.com/v24dla7-drama-in-...-problem-.html


*Government Shutdowns Don't Matter*
_In this clip from Part Of The Problem 949, Dave talks about Government Shutdowns._
https://rumble.com/v24qvep-governmen...nt-matter.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Fauci Runs Defense On Hamlin I Part Of The Problem 950*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie take a look at Anthony Fauci's recent appearance on CBS news to tell us there is absolutely no way Damar Hamlin's collapse was because of the MRNA vaccine, Kevin McCarthy getting the votes for speaker of the house and the dramatic events leading up to it, We then wrap up the show taking a look at the latest embarrassing bit by Jimmy Fallon. This Episode Was Recorded On 1.9.22_
https://rumble.com/v24tfod-fauci-run...oblem-950.html

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *"YOUR WELCOME" with Michael Malice #241: Curtis Yarvin v. Dave Smith*
> _Michael Malice (“YOUR WELCOME”) invites political theorist, Curtis Yarvin and comedian Dave Smith onto the show to debate the pros and cons of anarchism. This is an episode you won't want to miss!_
> https://odysee.com/@MichaelMalice:6/...l-malice-241:a


//

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Neil deGrasse Tyson Is Astronomically Wrong I Part Of The Problem 951*
_On this episode of Part Of The Problem, Dave and Robbie discuss Neil deGrasse Tyson's breakdown on Patrick Bet-David's show earlier this week. This Episode Was Recorded On 1/11/22_
https://rumble.com/v2577o7-neil-degr...-the-prob.html

----------

